# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ >  Համազգեստ

## @Lika@

Արդյոք դպրոցներւմ պետք է համազգեստ կրեն :Think:

----------


## Grieg

ես կողմ էմ որ համազգեստը պարտադիր լինի այն պայմանով որ սոցիալապես անապահով ընտանիքներին պետությունը համազգեստը անվճար տրամադրի

----------

Shah (07.08.2010), Նաիրուհի (29.11.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> ես կողմ էմ որ համազգեստը պարտադիր լինի այն պայմանով որ սոցիալապես անապահով ընտանիքներին պետությունը համազգեստը անվճար տրամադրի


Իսկ ով ասեց, որ անվճարա:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Ես 100%-ով դեմ եմ համազգեստ կրելուն:Ետ ինչ ձևականությունա:

----------


## @Lika@

սոցիալապես  անապահովւթյան հարցւմ ես համաձայն եմ Griegi հետ բայց մեր պետւթյւնը դժվար տենց բան անի

----------


## VisTolog

> սոցիալապես անապահովւթյան հարցւմ ես համաձայն եմ Griegi հետ բայց մեր պետւթյւնը դժվար տենց բան անի


Մեր պետությունը հազիվ ապրանքների գներնա բարձրացնում:

----------


## Opera

Դեմ եմ: :Ok:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Միանշանակ դեմ եմ դպրոցական պարտադիր համազգեստին, և ընդհանրապես գտնում եմ, որ պարտադրանքը հասարակությունում պետք է հասցնել նվազագույնի, հատկապես երեխաների նկատմամբ, որոնց անհատականությունները դեռ ձևավորման փուլում են:

----------


## Goga

> Միանշանակ դեմ եմ դպրոցական պարտադիր համազգեստին, և ընդհանրապես գտնում եմ, որ պարտադրանքը հասարակությունում պետք է հասցնել նվազագույնի, հատկապես երեխաների նկատմամբ, որոնց անհատականությունները դեռ ձևավորման փուլում են:


Միանշանակ կողմ եմ :Ok:  Այո նրանց անհատականությունները ձևավորման փուլում են և պետք չէ թույլ տալ, որ  հենց առաջին դասարանից սկսած  սոցիալապես անապահով խավի երեխաները ճնշվեն՝ տեսնելով, թե ինչպես է այսինչ համադասարանցին ամեն օր նոր զգեստ հագնում, իսկ ինքն ընդամենը մեկն ունի:
Հ.Գ.Եվ հետո շատ գեղեցիկ է նայվում :Smile:

----------

Cassiopeia (01.10.2009), davidus (10.11.2009), Enigmatic (01.10.2009), Yevuk (10.11.2009), Երկնային (01.10.2009), Լուսաբեր (01.10.2009), Նաիրուհի (29.11.2011), Շինարար (01.10.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Միանշանակ կողմ եմ Այո նրանց անհատականությունները ձևավորման փուլում են և պետք չէ թույլ տալ, որ  հենց առաջին դասարանից սկսած  սոցիալապես անապահով խավի երեխաները ճնշվեն՝ տեսնելով, թե ինչպես է այսինչ համադասարանցին ամեն օր նոր զգեստ հագնում, իսկ ինքն ընդամենը մեկն ունի:
> Հ.Գ.Եվ հետո շատ գեղեցիկ է նայվում


Այ էս պոստից հետո ես էլ եմ կողմ  :Ok:

----------


## dvgray

Ի՞նչի համար: Ի՞նչ իմաստով համահավասարեցնել: Ու՞մ համահավասարեցնել:
Եթե համահավասարեցնել մոդայի բնագավառում բարձրագույն էտալոններին, ապա կարելի է մտածել  :Smile: :
Իսկ եթե համահավասարեցնել ամենաաղքատ խավին հասու 8-10 հազարանոց ցնցոտիներին, ապա …
Խոսքը գնում է երեծաների մասին, որոնք ակտիվորեն ամեն օր խորացնում են իրենց աշխարաճահաչողությունը նաև գույնի, ձևի միջոցով:
Էտ համազգեստից հետո տարօրինակ չէ, որ շատ աղջիկներ "ազատ" կյանքում հագնվում են անճաշակ: Որովհետև նրանք զրկված են լինում իրենց բնական, դպրոցական միջավայրում փորձարկումներ անելուց, և իրենց ուրույն ոճը գտնելուց: 
Տղաների մասին խոսալն էլ ավելորդ է: Հագնում են միայն են, ինչ իրենց պապաներն են հագնում: Ոչ մի մտքի ազատություն: 
Այսինքն դպրոցի բարձր դասարաններում ու  ավարտելուց երեխան ունենում է կաղապարված, "հանդերձանքային" պատկերացում իր արտաքինի նկատմամբ:
Մի խոսքով էսպեսի համահավասար-համազգեստին միանշանակ դեմ եմ: Գեշ սովետի հոտ է գալիս:

Հ.Գ. Գոնե էտ անտեր բառը փոխեն: էտ համազգեստ բառից ստալինա-գեստապոյական հոտ է գալիս:

----------

Chuk (01.10.2009), Ֆոտոն (01.10.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Միանշանակ կողմ եմ Այո նրանց անհատականությունները ձևավորման փուլում են և պետք չէ թույլ տալ, որ  հենց առաջին դասարանից սկսած  սոցիալապես անապահով խավի երեխաները ճնշվեն՝ տեսնելով, թե ինչպես է այսինչ համադասարանցին ամեն օր նոր զգեստ հագնում, իսկ ինքն ընդամենը մեկն ունի:
> Հ.Գ.Եվ հետո շատ գեղեցիկ է նայվում


Վայ լավ էլի, ճնշվողը միշտ էլ ճնշվելու բան կգտնի` մեկի պապան ժիգուլիով ա գալի հետևից, մյուսինը ինֆինիտիով, մեկի պայուսակը թանկ ա մյուսինը էժան և այլն: Համատարած ստանդարտացումն անհնարին է: Երևի շատերը կհիշեն, որ նույնիսկ խորհրդային միության ժամանակ երբ բոլորի համազգեստը կարծես թե նույնն էր, մարդիկ կային ում համազգեստը մոսկովյան էր և էապես տարբերվում էր տեղականից: Այլ հարց է, որ երեխաների (և ոչ միայն) հագնվելու կուլտուրան պետք է հասնի այն մակարդակին, որ առօրեական հագուստի մեջ չարտացոլվի նրանց ողջ պապենական ունեցվածքը:

----------

Askalaf (10.11.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

> ես կողմ էմ որ համազգեստը պարտադիր լինի այն պայմանով որ սոցիալապես անապահով ընտանիքներին պետությունը համազգեստը անվճար տրամադրի


Համաձայն եմ ամբողջությամբ: Սոցիալական սուր տարբերությունը որոշ չափով երեխաների մեջ գոնե չի զգացվի:

----------


## Amaru

Զզվում եմ համազգեստից… դպրոցական եմ, շաաատ են նկատողություններ արել, որ չեմ հագնում համազգեստը, բայց վերջիվերջո սովորեցին լոլ
ի՞նչ եք խոսում անապահով էրեխեքի մասին է… հենց իրանք էլ են դրան դեմ
ախր տարբեր ճաշակի երեխեք են չէ… օրինակ ես փոռիկներով կիսաշրջազգեստ մոռթեն էլ, չեմ հագնի… ի…

----------


## Artgeo

> Ի՞նչի համար: Ի՞նչ իմաստով համահավասարեցնել: Ու՞մ համահավասարեցնել:
> Եթե համահավասարեցնել մոդայի բնագավառում բարձրագույն էտալոններին, ապա կարելի է մտածել :
> Իսկ եթե համահավասարեցնել ամենաաղքատ խավին հասու 8-10 հազարանոց ցնցոտիներին, ապա …
> Խոսքը գնում է երեծաների մասին, որոնք ակտիվորեն ամեն օր խորացնում են իրենց աշխարաճահաչողությունը նաև գույնի, ձևի միջոցով:
> Էտ համազգեստից հետո տարօրինակ չէ, որ շատ աղջիկներ "ազատ" կյանքում հագնվում են անճաշակ: Որովհետև նրանք զրկված են լինում իրենց բնական, դպրոցական միջավայրում փորձարկումներ անելուց, և իրենց ուրույն ոճը գտնելուց: 
> Տղաների մասին խոսալն էլ ավելորդ է: Հագնում են միայն են, ինչ իրենց պապաներն են հագնում: Ոչ մի մտքի ազատություն: 
> Այսինքն դպրոցի բարձր դասարաններում ու  ավարտելուց երեխան ունենում է կաղապարված, "հանդերձանքային" պատկերացում իր արտաքինի նկատմամբ:
> Մի խոսքով էսպեսի համահավասար-համազգեստին միանշանակ դեմ եմ: Գեշ սովետի հոտ է գալիս:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Գոնե էտ անտեր բառը փոխեն: էտ համազգեստ բառից ստալինա-գեստապոյական հոտ է գալիս:


Էդ փորձարկումները կարող են անել դպրոցից դուրս։ Կներես էլի, աղջիկներ կան, որ դպրոց են գալիս կիսամերկ կամ բարձրակրունկ հագած։ Մի՞թե դա է լավ։ Բացի դրանից, բազմաթիվ աշակերտներ (հիմնականում ուհիներ) ուշանում են դպրոց, հենց հագնվելու համար, ամեն առավոտ «էսօր ի՞նչ հագնեմ» խնդրի առջև կանգնելով  :LOL: 
Կարելի է ասենք, ամեն դպրոցին թույլ տալ, սեփական ստիլի համազգեստ ունենալ  :Smile:

----------

Cassiopeia (01.10.2009), Sona_Yar (01.10.2009), Նաիրուհի (29.11.2011)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ես կողմ էմ որ համազգեստը պարտադիր լինի այն պայմանով որ սոցիալապես անապահով ընտանիքներին պետությունը համազգեստը անվճար տրամադրի





> Միանշանակ կողմ եմ Այո նրանց անհատականությունները ձևավորման փուլում են և պետք չէ թույլ տալ, որ  հենց առաջին դասարանից սկսած  սոցիալապես անապահով խավի երեխաները ճնշվեն՝ տեսնելով, թե ինչպես է այսինչ համադասարանցին ամեն օր նոր զգեստ հագնում, իսկ ինքն ընդամենը մեկն ունի:


Լիովին համաձայն եմ Grieg–ի ու Goga–ի հետ։ Դպրոցական համազգեստն օգնում է, որ սոցիալական տարբեր աստիճանի վրա գտնվող երեխաները գոնե դպրոցում չզգան այդ ճնշող ու երեխայի հոգեկանը հենց այն գլխից խաթարող, բարդույթավորող տարբերությունը: Ես դա սեփական մաշկի վրա զգալու դժբախտությունն ունեցել եմ ու շատ լավ գիտեմ, թե ինչ եմ ասում... 




> Հ.Գ.Եվ հետո շատ գեղեցիկ է նայվում


Այս հարցում այնքան էլ համամիտ չեմ... Հիշում եմ, որ անձամբ ես միշտ տհաճությամբ էի հագնում սգավորի զգեստ հիշեցնող մուգ շագանակագույն «ֆորմաները»  :Bad: , որոնց վրայից սպիտակ գոգնոց էինք կապում, ու այդ գոգնոցները կարճ ժամանակում «զարդարվում էին» գրչի խզբզվածքներով... (լվացք անող մայրիկների աչքը «լույս»  :Blush: ): Նման համազգեստը, իմ կարծիքով, չափազանց մռայլ տեսք ունի երեխաների համար: Սպիտակ վերնաշապիկն ու սև կիսաշրջազգեստը դեռ ոչինչ, վատ չէր (չնայած ես սպիտակ վերնաշապիկ էլ առանձնապես չէի սիրում...  :Blush: ): Կարծում եմ, որ լավ կլինի, եթե երեխաները կրեն ավելի ուրախ գույների համազգեստներ: Բայց դե դրանով էլ, իհարկե, պետությունը պիտի զբաղվի, թեև առանձին դպրոցներ կարող են (նաև գիտեմ, որ որոշները անում են) հնարավորության դեպքում իրենց հաշվին կազմակերպել դա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կարծում եմ, որ համազգեստն իրոք շատ ճիշտ բան է, որպեսզի երեխաների՝ սոցիալական տարբեր խմբերին պատկանելը դպրոցում չշեշտվի, բայց այն չպետք է լինի մեր հանրահայտ «սև ու սպիտակը» մի շարք պատճառներով.
1. Սպիտակը շուտ է կեղտոտվում, իսկ երեխաների մոտ մաքուր սպիտակի կյանքի տևողությունը լավագույն դեպքում մեկ օր է
2. Շատ մռայլ  գույներ են
3. Դրանով հնարավոր չէ խուսափել վերը նշված խնդրից, քանի որ հարուստները ճոխ վերնաշապիկներ ու յուբկաներ են գնում, իսկ սոցիալապես անապահովները հազիվ մի տեղից կտոր են ճարում, որ, ասենք, յուբկա կարեն 
Սակայն որպեսզի համազգեստը պարտադրվի, անհրաժեշտ է հետևյալը.
1. Դրա անվճար տրամադրում թե՛ սոցիալապես անապահովներին, թե՛ ապահովներին: Բացատրեմ ինչու. երբևէ պետք չէ մարդուն ստիպել, որ նա իր գրպանից փող ծախսի անկախ նրանից, թե ինչքան ունի: Եթե ապահովներին անվճար չտրամադտվի, նրանք կարող են և չգնել, և համազգեստը կդառնա, այսպես ասած, «աղքատության համազգեստ»: 
Կարող եմ օրինակ բերել մեր բուհի դառը փորձը: Տվյալ դեպքում ապահով-անապահով լինելը չէր խնդիրը, այլ այն, թե որ կուրսում ես: Բոլոր առաջին կուրսեցիներին անվճար տրամադրվեց մեր բուհի համազգեստը (լոգոյով խալաթ), իսկ մյուսներին խնդրում-պարտադրում էին, որ գնեն: Արդյունքում՝ բոլոր առաջին կուրսեցիները համազգեստ են հագնում, իսկ բարձրների միայն շատ փոքր մասը. մյուսները սովորական խալաթներ են հագնում (դե առանց խալաթի դասի չեն թողնում, ուրիշ տարբերակ չունենք  :LOL: )
2. Դպրոցների նորմալ ջեռուցում. հիմա չգիտեմ, թե ինչպես է, բայց իմ ավարտելու տարում ձմռանը դեռ շա՜տ ցուրտ էր, և մենք ոչ միայն վերարկուներով էինք նստում, այլև դրա տակից ինչ ունեինք-չունեինք հագնում էինք: Եթե դպրոցներում ցուրտ լինի, նույնիսկ  ձմեռվա համար նախատեսված համազգեստով հնարավոր չի լինի հանգիստ նստել:

Վերջիվերջո, շատ հետաքրքիր կլինի, եթե յուրաքանչյուր դպրոց իր յուրահատուկ համազգեստն ունենա:

----------

Cassiopeia (01.10.2009)

----------


## dvgray

Լավ, եթե համահավասարեցնում ենք արտաքինը, ապա ինչու՞  չհամահավասարեցնել ներքինը, խելքը, ընդակությունները: Չէ՞ որ երեխան իրեն կարող է վատ զգալ, ազդվել, երբ իր նկարած նկարը ավելի վատն է եղել,  քան իր դասընկերոջինը: Եկեք ստիպենք, որ լավ նկար չլինի, այլ բոլորը նկարեն այնպես, ինչպես նկարում է դասարանի նկարչական տվյալներով  "ամենաանապահով" երեխան: 




> Էդ փորձարկումները կարող են անել դպրոցից դուրս։ Կներես էլի, աղջիկներ կան, որ դպրոց են գալիս կիսամերկ կամ բարձրակրունկ հագած։ Մի՞թե դա է լավ։


Չդիտեմ, դա լավ է թե ոչ: Սակայն նախ դպրոցից դուրս երեխան իր հակառակ սեռի հետ համարյա թե չի շփվում : /այժմ նաև իր սեռի հետ էլ, քանի որ օրերով կամպյուտեր են խաղում/: Իսկ ճաշակը և սեփական իմիջը ձևավորվում է հենց հակառակ սեռի արձագանքների տակ  :Wink: : Հետո եթե ինչ-որ ծայրահեղությունների պատճառով կտրել երևույթը արմատից և համահավասարեցնել, դա ինչքանո՞վ է ճիշտ: Ռեալ նայենք իրավիճակին, և կտեսնենք, որ երեխաները իրենք իրենցով, առանց մեծերի /և առավել ևս կրթության նախարարության/ շատ լավ էլ կտրում են էտ ծայրահեղությունները իրենց համարժեք վերաբերմունքով իրենց դասարաններում:

Այս և նմանատիպ խնդիրների ճիշտ լուծումը ՝ սոցիալական խավերի ձևավորումն է, և համապատասխան վճարովի կամ մասնագիտական դպրոցների աստիճանական զարգացումը է:
Դրա փոխարեն ընտրվում է ամեմահեշտ, և ինչպես միշտ այս դեպքերում ամենասխալ լուծումը, արգելել "տարբերվել", արգելել ունենալ քո ոճը: 

Հ.Գ. Սա շատ լուրջ հարց է, քանզի արտաքինը, ձևը նույքան կարևոր է, որքան ներքինը, բովանդակությունը:

----------


## Fantazy

*




 Goga-ի խոսքերից
					

Միանշանակ կողմ եմ Այո նրանց անհատականությունները ձևավորման փուլում են և պետք չէ թույլ տալ, որ  հենց առաջին դասարանից սկսած  սոցիալապես անապահով խավի երեխաները ճնշվեն՝ տեսնելով, թե ինչպես է այսինչ համադասարանցին ամեն օր նոր զգեստ հագնում, իսկ ինքն ընդամենը մեկն ունի:
Հ.Գ.Եվ հետո շատ գեղեցիկ է նայվում


*

Լիովին համամիտ եմ:




> ...
> Այս հարցում այնքան էլ համամիտ չեմ... Հիշում եմ, որ անձամբ ես միշտ տհաճությամբ էի հագնում սգավորի զգեստ հիշեցնող մուգ շագանակագույն «ֆորմաները» , որոնց վրայից սպիտակ գոգնոց էինք կապում, ու այդ գոգնոցները կարճ ժամանակում «զարդարվում էին» գրչի խզբզվածքներով... (լվացք անող մայրիկների աչքը «լույս» ): Նման համազգեստը, իմ կարծիքով, չափազանց մռայլ տեսք ունի երեխաների համար: Սպիտակ վերնաշապիկն ու սև կիսաշրջազգեստը դեռ ոչինչ, վատ չէր (չնայած ես սպիտակ վերնաշապիկ էլ առանձնապես չէի սիրում... ): Կարծում եմ, որ լավ կլինի, եթե երեխաները կրեն ավելի ուրախ գույների համազգեստներ: Բայց դե դրանով էլ, իհարկե, պետությունը պիտի զբաղվի, թեև առանձին դպրոցներ կարող են (նաև գիտեմ, որ որոշները անում են) հնարավորության դեպքում իրենց հաշվին կազմակերպել դա:


Իսկ ինչ պարտադիր է _«սգավորի զգեստ հիշեցնող մուգ շագանակագույն «ֆորմաները»_ հագնել:Կարելի է շատ գեղեցիկ ու բաց գույների հագուստ կարել (բոլորի համար նույնը, նույն կտորից), խորհրդակցելով երեխաների և նրանց ծնողների հետ և և գտնելով «ոսկե միջինը»: Օրինակ ամռանը կարի արհեստանոց մտա և զարմացա, այնքան շատ երեխա կար, որ կարծեցի թե մի ամբողջ դասարան է հավաքված, այդպես էլ կար, նրանք եկել էին «примерка»-ի, ու շատ գեղեցիկ , երկնագույն կտորից հագուստ էին կարել տալիս, և եթե չեմ սխալվում կարելը նստում էր 3000 դրամ, բայց կտորը գնել էին առանձին գումարով: Կարծում եմ շատ թանկ չի կես տարի այդ հագուստով դպրոց հաճախելու համար:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կարծում եմ շատ թանկ չի կես տարի այդ հագուստով դպրոց հաճախելու համար:


Նայած ում համար  :Wink: 

Ես հիշում եմ, որ երբ առաջին դասարան էի, մայրս տան անկյուններից մեկից մուգ կապույտ կտոր էր ճարել, յուբկա կարել: Ճիշտ է՝ ես հպարտանում էի դրանով, ինձ շատ էր դուր գալիս, բայց եթե պարտադրեին, որ համազգեստ գնենք, հաստատ կա՛մ դպրոց չէի գնա, կա՛մ չգիտեմ…
Ու ցավոք այսօր էլ նման ընտանիքներ կան:

----------


## Apsara

Ես էլ եմ կողմ համազգեստին դպրոցում, այն ինչ կուզեի ասել արդեն ասվել է մյուս անդամների կողմից, չեմ ուզում կրկնվել :Cool:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իսկ ինչ պարտադիր է _«սգավորի զգեստ հիշեցնող մուգ շագանակագույն «ֆորմաները»_ հագնել:Կարելի է շատ գեղեցիկ ու բաց գույների հագուստ կարել


Բայց մի՞թե ես էլ նույնը չէի ասում.։  :Shok:  Գրառմանս շարունակության մեջ հենց դա էլ ասում էի, էլի.



> Կարծում եմ, որ լավ կլինի, եթե երեխաները կրեն ավելի ուրախ գույների համազգեստներ:

----------


## @Lika@

:Hands Up: հարգելի ակւմբի անդամներ ինձ համար այս թեման անձամբ շատ տհաճ է քանի որ ես և կողմ և դեմ եմ համազգեստին։սա մեր դպրոցի բանավեճի թեմա է։ինձ պետք են կարծիքներ որոնք կպաշտպանեն համազգեստը բալց ես հիմնականւմ դեմ եմ դրան որուհետև համազգեստը նեղւմ է անձի ես-ը ոչ բոլոր մարդիկ են սիրւմ նմանվել ւրիշների։ :Ok:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Միանշանակ կողմ եմ համազգեստ կրելուն։ Դա վերաբերում է ոչ միայն դպրոցական համազգեստին, այլև այլ մասնագիտության տեր մարդկանց համազգեստին։ 
Համամիտ եմ, որ դպրոցական համազգեստն իր ոճով ու գույներով ավելի հաճո պետք է լինի աչքի համար, քան սովետական համազգեստները։ Բայց եթե փորձենք հիշել, շատերս վերջին զանգին հիմնականում հենց այդ մուգ շագանակագույն համազգեստն էինք հագնում սպիտակ գոգնոցով։ Հիշում եմ, որ այդ համազգեստի ընտրության հնարավորություն չկար, բայց փոխարենը գոգնոցները կարվում էին զանազան ոճերով, ու ընտրել կարելի էր ըստ ճաշակի։ 
Մեր դպրոցում, երբ 8-9-րդ դասարան էի, մեզանից մեկ դասարան բարձր աշակերտները գումար հավաքեցին ու համազգեստ կարել տվեցին։ Շատ հաճելի էր այդ դասարանին նայելը։ 

Հ․Գ․ Բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր համազգեստը համարում են ավելորդություն, ավելորդ գումար ծախսելու տեղ։ Հիշեք, որ յուրաքանչյուր ուսումնական տարվա սկզբին դպրոցահասակ երեխաների ծնողները նույնիսկ մեծ պարտքերի գնով փորձում են ապահովել իրենց երեխաներին նոր հագուստով։ Ու եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ այդ հագուստը ներկրվում է արտասահմանից, ապա տեղական արտադրության ցանկացած հագուստ ավելի մատճելի կլինի, առավել ևս, եթե դրանք պատվիրվում են մեծ քանակներով։

----------

Լուսաբեր (01.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Կարծում եմ, որ դպրոցներում համազգեստ կրելը սխալ է, քանի որ դա դպրոցական տարիքից սկսած ոչնչացնում է երեխայի ինդիվիդուալությունը, ձուլում նրան բոլորին, դարձնում ընդհանուր զանգվածի էլեմենտ:

----------

dvgray (02.10.2009), Rammstein (02.10.2009), Ձայնալար (01.10.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Միշտ դեմ եմ եղել ու շարունակում եմ դեմ մնալ: Դպրոցը ոչ բանակ ա, ոչ էլ բանտ: Կողքից կարող ա սիրուն ա, որ 20 հոգի նույն գույնի են, կարող ա սիրուն չի չգիտեմ, բայց ամեն դեպքում էդ 20 հոգու կարծիքը ավելի կարևոր ա, քան կողքից նայողներինը:

----------

Chuk (01.10.2009), dvgray (02.10.2009), Rammstein (02.10.2009), Ֆոտոն (02.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Հասարակությունում ապահով ու անապահով խավերը կան ու գոյություն ունեն: Մեկն ունի ճոխ հագուստ գնելու իրավունք, մյուսը՝ չունի: Ու էդ ճոխ հագուստը անապահով երեխան տեսնելու է անկախ ամեն ինչից, նաև հենց իր դասարանցիներինը: Ու՞մ ենք խաբում, ինչի՞ համար ենք խաբում: Ի դեպ մի կարևոր հանգամանք. ճոխ չի նշանակում լավ, ճոխ չի նշանակում գեղեցիկ, ճոխ չի նշանակում ճաշակով: Թեև անշուշտ ճոխն էլ կարող է լինել լավը, գեղեցիկ ու ճաշակով:

Ամեն երեխա պետք է դպրոց մտնի որպես անհատ, նրան իր դասարանցիները պետք է ճանաչեն որպես անհատ, ինքնուրույն անձ: Ինքնուրույն անհատի առանձնահատկություններից մեկն իր հագուակի ոճն ու ճաշակն են, որնք շատ բան են պատմում իր աշխարհայացքի մասին, իր մտածելակերպի մասին:

Մեկի ծնողը լավ գրական ճաշակ ունի ու այն սերմանել է իր զավակի մեջ. եկեք չթույլատրենք, որովհետև կողքի ռաբիս ընտանիքի երեխան կճնշվի: Չէ որ սրանք էլ են տարբեր խավեր: Չէ որ սա էլ է տարբերություն, առանձնահատկություն:

----------


## Երկնային

_Համազգեստը համ իր լավ կողմերն ունի իհարկե, համ էլ թերությունները: Ես այդքան էլ կողմ չեմ, որ բոլորը նույն զգեստը հագնեն: Նույնիսկ երբ զույգ երեխաներին են նույն ձև միշտ հագցնում, շատ դեմ եմ, քանի որ երեխայի անհատականությունը ճնշվում ա դեռ փոքր տարիքից, ու ինքը իր ողջ կյանքում ինչ-որ մեկի ստվերն ա սկսում դառնալ: Կամ էլ նենց ահավոր ճաշակի շորեր են պարտադրում հագնել, որ երեխաները ամաչում են տանից դուրս գալ, որ դպրոց գնան:  
Մյուս կողմից՝ համազգեստն էնքանով ա լավ, որ սոցիալապես անապահով երեխաները չճնշվեն: 

Ուրիշ խնդիր էլ կա: Հիմա դպրոցներում կատաստրոֆիկ վիճակ ա… ախր գոնե սահմաններ գծած լինեն, թե ինչ կարելի է հագնել, իսկ ինչ ոչ…
Ես շատ հաճախ գնում եմ դպրոց ուսուցիչներիս տեսակցության ու ուղղակի ապշում եմ էսօրվա աշակերտներից…  Աղջիկների մեծ մասը վուլգար հագնված, բարձրակրունկ կոշիկներով, պրտված դեմքերով, երկու մետրանոց եղունգներով, ուսուցիչների տարիքին են երևում, ոնց որ դիսկո եկած լինեն: 

Զգում եմ՝ ծերանում եմ երևի, որտև ես էլ եմ սկսում մտածել՝ իսկ մեր ժամանակ… _

----------

Cassiopeia (01.10.2009), h.s. (01.10.2009), Second Chance (12.10.2009), Շինարար (01.10.2009), Ուլուանա (01.10.2009)

----------


## Հարդ

Ես կողմ եմ: Դպրոցն այն կրթական համակարգն ա, որը դաստիարակում ա երեխային որպես ՀՀ քաղաքացի: Իսկ Չհամազգեստի դեպքում առաջանում են բազմազան հարցեր, անապահով ընտանիքի երեխան վատ ա զգում, որ դասարանցին լավ շորեր ա հագնում, դրանից կոմպլեքսավորվում, չարանում աշխարհի նկատմամբ: Իսկ դպրոցը պիտի քարոզի հավասարություն:

----------

Cassiopeia (01.10.2009), Շինարար (01.10.2009), Ուլուանա (01.10.2009)

----------


## h.s.

Դժվարանում եմ պատասխանել, չնայած որ ավելի շատ հակված են ոչ տարբերակին: Կան ինչպես դրական, այնպես էլ բացասական կողմեր: Վերևում արդեն նշվելա, չկրկնվեմ :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ դպրոցը պիտի քարոզի հավասարություն:


Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում, որ դպրոցը պիտի հավասարություն քարոզի:
Նշանակում ա, որ եթե մեկին 5 ա դրել ուսուցիչը, ուրեմն մյուսին էլ պետք ա դնի, եթե մեկին երկու ա դրել, ուրեմն մյուսին էլ պետք ա դնի, թե չէ կարող ա ճնշվի երկու ստացողը.. որն ի դեպ հեչ էլ վատ չի  :Smile: 
Դպրոցը պետք ա կարողանա երեխայի անհատականությունը ջրի երես հանել, պետք ա կարողանա նրա ինդիվիդումը բացահայտել: Իսկ ինդիվիդումի արտահայտումներից մեկը հենց ճաշակը՝ հագուկապի ճաշակն է:

Կրկնում եմ. սոցիալապես անապահով երեխան շքեղ հագնված մարդկանց այլուր էլ է տեսնելու, այդ թվում գնալու է իր միլիոնատեր դասարանցու ծնունդին, տեսնի նրա տան պայմանները, ճնշվի: Դա արգումենտ չի իրականում, դա քննարկումը տուպիկ մտցնելու փորձ ա:

----------

Alphaone (18.04.2019)

----------


## Chuk

Եվ ընդհանրապես, եթե էդպես է, եկեք բոլորս միահամուռ պահանջենք, որ քաղաքում թաղամասերը բաշխվեն ըստ սոցիալական ապահովության, որ հանկարծ ու էնպես չլինի, որ նույն շենքում ապրեն տարբեր եկամուտ ունեցող ընտանիքներ, որովհետև բակում խաղալուց երեխան հարևանին կտեսնի, ու կճնշվի, որոշենք, որ անապահով երեխաներին թատրոն, կինո, գազանանոց, մոնումենտ տանել չի կարելի, հանկարծ կարող ա էնտեղ շքեղ հագնված երեխա տեսնեն, եկեք պայմանավորվենք, որ նրանց արգելվում է հեռուստացույց նայել, որովհետև կինոյի մեջ կարող ա ֆինանսապես լավ ապահովված ընտանիք տեսնեն:

Եթե կոպիտ ասեմ, համազգեստավորումը բերում է մարդկանց խմբի նախրի վերածելու: Բանակում, օրինակ, դա հասկանալի ա: Բանակում զինվորը չպիտի մտածի (շատ եմ կոպտացնում, բայց իդեան էդ ա), ինքը պետք ա դառնա ընդհանուր հոծ հոսքի փոքրիկ մասնիկ: Իսկ առօրյա կյանքում այդ նախրացման պրոցեսը ընդամենը մարդու լավագույն հատկանիշների սպանման պրոցես ա:

----------


## Հայկօ

Անկասկած կողմ եմ: Հագուստը, մանավանդ դպրոցահասակ երեխաների հագուստը, հաճախ (շա՜տ հաճախ) ոչ այնքան յուրատեսակությունն ու անհատականությունն ընդգծելու միջոց է լինում, ինչքան թիթիզանալու, ուրիշների նկատմամբ սեփական առավելությունն ապացուցելու ախմախ միջոց: Չորրորդ-հինգերորդ դասարանցի երեխան ի՞նչ անհատականություն պիտի ընդգծի ու ցուցաբերի իր հագուստով. նա դեռ անգամ ձևավորված ճաշակ չունի, աշխարհայացք չունի: Երեխայի համար հագուստ գնում են ծնողները, ու վա՜յ այդ երեխայի անհատականությանը, եթե ծնողը քաղքենի ու ծանծաղ կերպար է (ինչը, ցավոք, հաճախ է պատահում): Երեխան չի ասի՝ «Անահիտը իր ճղած ջինսով ու տարբեր գույնի քուղերով կոշիկներով ի՜նչ լավ, անհատական, յուրօրինակ կերպար է», բայց կասի (անձամբ եմ լսել տրանսպորտում) «Ախչի դու տեսել ե՞ս էն Անահիտը ինչ քռչոտ ա հագնվում, ամառ-ձմեռ նույն շորն ա հագին, էտի լրիվ բոմժ ա»: Ու այդպես էլ կշարունակեն ծաղրել ու նվաստացնել Անահիտին, որովհետև իրենք կարող են օրը մի հագուստով դասի գալ, իսկ Անահիտը՝ ոչ: Իսկ Անահիտը, գուցե, նրանցից մի քանի գլուխ ավելի բարձր անհատականություն էր: Երեխաների միջավայրում երեխաներից չար ու անհոգի արարածներ չկան, պետք չէ՛ ավելորդ առիթ ստեղծել անապահովի համար՝ հերթական անգամ իրեն մյուսներից ավելի ցածր զգալու:

Չուկ, ասում ես՝ անհատականությու՞ն: Ես արհամարում եմ այն անհատականությունը, որը պիտի հիմնվի ու արտահայտվի միայն հագուստի վրա ու հագուստով: Իսկ չե՞ս կարծում, որ այնպիսի երկրորդական երևույթ, ինչպիսին է հագուստը, առավել ճնշող ազդեցություն է ունենում այդ «զենքը» կիրառելու հնարավորությունից զուրկ անհատականությունների վրա: Քանի՞ անհատականություններ են կուլ գնացել ամբոխին միայն ու միայն այն անհեթեթ պատճառով, որ այդ նույն ամբոխը ավելի մեծ ուշադրություն է դարձրել ոչ թե նրանց, ասենք, խելքին, այլ մեկ ուրիշի նոր կոշիկներին: Թո՛ղ բոլորը իրար հավասար լինեն հագնվելու տեսանկյունից. այդ դեպքում իրական անհատականությունները ինքնաարտահայտվելու ուրիշ՝ ավելի ծանրակշիռ եղանակներ կփնտրեն՝ լինի խելքը, համարձակությունը, սրամտությունը, թե ուժը: Ու կգտնեն: Իսկ եթե մի մարդու հագուստն է դարձնում անհատականություն, ապա, իմհկ, այդ մարդը փուչ անհատ է: Կոստյու՞մն է, որ պիտի քեզ գեղեցկացնե, չէ՞:

Դպրոցը նախևառաջ սովորելու տեղ է: Հագուստի, նոր հեռախոսի, վերջին զանգի փողի հետևից ընկենլով մարդիկ մոռանում են ամենագլխավորը՝ դպրոցի բուն նպատակը: Թո՛ղ տվյալ երեխան դասերից հետո հագնվի այնպես, ինչպես ուզում է (կամ ուզում են նրա ծնողները), թո՛ղ զբաղվի այն բանով, ինչ իրեն դուր է գալիս, բայց եթե գնում է դպրոց, թո՛ղ բարի լինի մտածել սովորելու, այլ ոչ թե մյուս աշակերտներից իր գույնզգույն հագուստով տարբերվելու մասին: Ասում ես՝ անհատականությու՞ն: Իսկ մի՞թե անհատականություն լինելը միշտ է լավ: Անհատականության հականիշը այս դեպքում ոչ թե գորշությունն է, այլ հարգանքը դիմացինի հանդեպ և բոլորի հավասարության արդարացի գիտակցումը: Բոլոր մարդիկ հավասար են: Ու եթե հասուն մարդու համար հնարավոր է, որ հագուստն արդեն ոչ մի բան չնշանակի, երեխայի համար դա մեծ նշանակություն ունի, մանավանդ՝ եթե շրջապատը ամեն կերպ սնում ու քաջալերում է նման մտածելակերպը: Դու պնդում ես, որ երեխան ինքնաարտահայտվու՞մ է իր հագուստով: Իսկ պատկերացնու՞մ ես վերոհիշյալ Անահիտի հոգեվիճակը, երբ նրան անդադար կծաղրեն հին, մաշված հագուստ հագնելու, ինչ-որ նորաոճ վերնաշապիկ չունենալու համար: Պատկերացնու՞մ ես Անահիտի ծնողների վիճակը, երբ նրանց աղջիկը կբողոքի, որ բոլորը հագնում են այդ վերնաշապիկից, իսկ ինքը՝ ոչ:

Համազգեստ պիտի՛ լինի: Ընդ որում՝ խիստ համազգեստ. ոչ թե պարզապես, ասենք, սև-սպիտակ հագուստ, այլ կոնկրետ ա՛յս սև շալվարն ու կոնկրետ ա՛յս սպիտակ վերնաշապիկը: Տարբերվողը կտարբերվի:

----------

Arpine (28.11.2011), Kita (02.10.2009), Ungrateful (02.10.2009), Շինարար (02.10.2009), Ուլուանա (02.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, ասում ես՝ անհատականությու՞ն: Ես արհամարում եմ այն անհատականությունը, որը պիտի հիմնվի ու արտահայտվի միայն հագուստի վրա ու հագուստով:


Հրաժարվում եմ գրառման մնացած հատվածը կարդալուց, կանգ եմ առնում էստեղ:
Պարզ պատճառով, ես նման միտք չեմ ասել, ինձ ուղղված պատասխանդ իմ խոսքերի հերքում կամ հակառակ տեսակետ չեն (ուշադրություն ընդգծածս հատվածին):

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Շնորհակալություններից հասկանալի է, որ հենց սկզբից համազգեստին դեմ եղողների կողմնակիցն եմ: Պատճառների մասին ասվել է: Ավելացնեմ այն, ինչը պակասեց էս թեմային իմ կարծիքով:

Համահավասարեցնելու վատն այն է նաև, որ հենց սկզբից երեխաներին խաբում ենք, խաբեությունը քաջալերում, երեխաների աչքից էլ ընկնում ենք: Իսկ երբ մեծանում են երեխաները, ասում ենք.
- Դե էդպես ա, բալես: Մենք իրենց հնարավորությունները չունենք: 

Երեխան էլ ասում է (երեխաները մեզնից էլ խելացի են, մեզնից էլ լավ են հասկանում բոլոր նրբությունները), բա էդ համազգեստի 10.000 ը, որ հայրիկս տվեց, բա ինչի՞ դաշնամուրս լարելու կամ գիրք գնելու ժամանակ ասում է՝ չունենք: Բա էդ համազգեստը ինձ պետք է՞ր:

Հենց սկզբից պետք է երեխան իմունիտետ ձևավորի ու ունենա սոցիալական անհավասարության նկատմամբ: Ախր դրա մեջ վատ բան չկա, նորմալ է: Ինչի՞ խաբել:  :Dntknw: 

Հ.Գ. Էս տրավման ու արժեքների փլուզումն ինձ մոտ եղել է: Այդ պատճառով էլ սխալ դաստիարակություն եմ համարում:

----------

Chuk (02.10.2009), Rammstein (02.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Երբ որ նոր մարդու ենք հանդիպում, նրա մասին կարծիք կազմելու առաջին գործոններից է նրա հագուստը, ու խոսքը բոլորովին չի գնում շքեղության կամ աղքատիկության մասին. ուշադրություն ենք դարձնում ոճին, ազա՞տ է, թե՞ պաշտոնական, գունային համադրությունն ինչպիսին է և այլն: Սա անում ենք, հաճախ ենթագիտակցորեն:

Կարող եք անշուշտ համարել, որ երեխան դեռ իր ճաշակը չունի, ծնողն է ընտրում, ինչն, իրականում, այնքան էլ չի համապատասխանում իրականությանը: Մենք այսօր էլ կարող ենք ականատես լինել, թե ինչպես է 2-րդ դասարանցի աղջնակը հոր ձեռքը բռնած պայուսակների մասնագիտացած խանութում իր ճաշակով պայուսակ ընտրում, օրինակ:

Բնական է, որ երեխայի ճաշակի ձևավորման հարցում մեծ դեր է հենց ընտանիքինը: Անշուշտ:
Բայց միթե՞ պետք է միայն ընտանիքինը լինի: Իհարկե ոչ:
Երեխան պետք է հնարավորություն ունենա տեսնելու իր ընկերների՝ այդ թվում դասընկերների հագուստը, իր համար իդեալներ կառուցելու, ճաշակ զարգացնելու համար:

Հագուստը չի կարող լինել երեխայի անհատականության արտահայտությունը, բայց եղել է, կա ու կլինի անհատականության արտահայտություններից մեկը:

Հայկօ, գրառմանդ մեջ մի հատված աչքիս ընկավ, որ դասարանցին ծիծաղում է մյուս դասարանցու վրա նրա հագուստի քռչոտ լինելու վրա: Այս դաժանությունը երեխաների մեջ կա. դա անժխտելի ա: Բայց դրանից համազգեստը չի կարող փրկել: Սկսենք համազգեստի մաշվելու ունակությունից: Ու ճարպիկ երեխան այն արագ կմաշվի, եթե ծնողը խեղճ է, ստիպված կլինի կարկատել ու երեխայի մոտ մեկ է կլինի մաշված, քռչոտ շոր, դաժանները նորից կստորացնեն: Բացի դրանից առանց ալարելու կկրկնեմ ևս մեկ անգամ. դասարանցիների շփումը չի՛ սահմանափակվում դպրոցի ներսում. դաժաններից ամեն մեկը տեսնելու է իր խեղճ դասարանցու քռչոտ շորերը, խոսակցությունը մեկ է լինելու: Դեռ չասած այն մասին, որ արդեն իսկ շատերը սովորական շորերով գալիս, դպրոցում փոխում են շորերը, կամ զանգը տալուն պես հագնում իրենց սովորականը:  Չասենք մաշված կոշիկների մասին, չասենք արդուզարդի այլ պարագաների մասին:

Կրկնում եմ. այս պատճառաբանությունները արգումենտ չեն. սրանք խոսակցությունը տուպիկ բերելու փորձեր են, որովհետև ուզած մարդ (նորմալ մարդ) չի ուզում, որ խեղճ երեխան ճնշվի: Ու երբ պատրանք է ստեղծվում որ հենց հագուստն է այդ ճնշվելու հեռանկարը, պատկերը դաժանանում է: Իրականում հագուստը կարող է լինել դրա առիթ ու կարող է լինել նաև համազգեստի դեպքում:

Նորմեր մշակել, անշուշտ կարելի է: Սահմաններ դնել անշուշտ կարելի է: Բայց նախրացման պրոցեսը մնում է նախրացման պրոցես:

----------

Rammstein (02.10.2009), Ֆոտոն (02.10.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հրաժարվում եմ գրառման մնացած հատվածը կարդալուց, կանգ եմ առնում էստեղ:
> Պարզ պատճառով, ես նման միտք չեմ ասել, ինձ ուղղված պատասխանդ իմ խոսքերի հերքում կամ հակառակ տեսակետ չեն (ուշադրություն ընդգծածս հատվածին):


Գերագույն, երբ կգրեմ, որ «*դու ասում ես*, որ միայն հագուստով պայմանավորված անհատականությունը... և այլն», այդ ժամանակ էլ կհակաճառես, որ դու նման միտք չես արտահայտել  :Wink: : Վերևում ես շարադրել եմ իմ կարծիքը, որն արտահայտելու առիթ, բայց ոչ հիմք էր քո գրածը:

Իսկ գրառումները լրիվ չկարդալու դեպքում երկխոսությունը վերածվում է երկու առանձին մենախոսությունների, ինչը, ճիշտն ասած, տհաճ է:

Համազգեստ հագնելու մեջ նախրացման պրոցես չկա: Նորից եմ ասում. մարդը մարդուց միայն հագուստով չէ, որ տարբերվում է:

Մարդուն առաջին անգամ հանդիպելիս ոմանք, գուցե, ուշադրություն են դարձնում նրա ոճին, գունային համադրություններին և այլն, բայց վստահորեն կարող եմ ասել, որ հիմա Հայաստանում միլիոնանոց զարդեղենը, թանկարժեք հեռախոսն ու «Գուչի» կոստյումը շատ ավելի շատ են աչք մտնում, քան թե հրաշալիորեն համադրված ազատ ոճի «միջին» հագուստը: Հենց շքեղությանն ու աղքատիկությանն էլ նայում են առաջին հերթին:

Չուկ, վերևում մի բան էի գրել. դպրոցը նախևառաջ սովորելու տեղ է: Ինքնաարտահայտման, «իրանը դնելու», տարբերվելու, ճաշակ ցույց տալու, մյուսների հարձակումներից պաշտպանվելու արանքում դպրոցի այդ առաջնային նպատակը կորում է: Ու դպրոցների այսօրվա վիճակը դրա վառ ապացույցն է: Մարդիկ ավելի շատ ուշադրություն են դարձնում դասատուների համար հավաքված փողին, վերջին զանգի ռեստորանին, դասարանով հավաքվելու տեղին և այլն, քան թե իրենց բուն նպատակին՝ ուսմանը: Երեխան թող արտահայտի իր անհատականությունը ինչքան ուզում կամ կարողանում է, թող նվագի, նկարի, ֆուտբոլ խաղա, բայց դպրոցում թող զբաղվի միայն ու միայն իր դասերով: Թող դպրոց գնալիս մտածի, թե ո՞ր տնայինն է արել, իսկ որը՝ ոչ, ոչ թե՝ թե ինչ շոր պիտի այսօր հագնի: Ծնողներն էլ, երեխային դպրոց ուղարկելիս, թող հնարավորություն չունենան մտածելու, թե ինչպես ուրիշներին ցույց տան, որ իրենց եկամուտն ավելի շատ է:

Եվ, ի վերջո, ի՞նչ նախրացման մասին է խոսքը, էլ չասած, որ բառն ինքնին շատ կոպիտ է հնչում: Բանակում բոլոր կանաչ շոր հագնողները նույն մարդի՞կ էին, հար և նմա՞ն էին իրար: Որևէ լուրջ կազմակերպությունում, որտեղ dress-code է գործում, բոլոր աշխատակիցները նու՞յնն են: Ծայրահեղությունների մեջ ես ընկնում: Անգամ եթե կշեռքի նժարների վրա դնենք մի քանի հարյուր էքստրավագանտ աշակերտների մասամբ ճնշված էգոն ու մի խեղճ աշակերտի սրտնեղությունը՝ իր հագուստի պատճառով, ինձ համար վերջինս հազար անգամ ավելի ծանր կլինի:

*Ֆոտոն*, սոցիալական անհավասարությունը անկբախ կերպով երեխային ցույց տալով դու նրա մեջ սոցիալական անհավասարության դեմ իմունիտետ երբեք չես ձևավորի: Հակառակը շատ ավելի հավանական է:

----------

Cassiopeia (02.10.2009), Ուլուանա (02.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, վերևում մի բան էի գրել. դպրոցը նախևառաջ սովորելու տեղ է: Ինքնաարտահայտման, «իրանը դնելու», տարբերվելու, ճաշակ ցույց տալու, մյուսների հարձակումներից պաշտպանվելու արանքում դպրոցի այդ առաջնային նպատակը կորում է:


Իհարկե սովորելու տեղ է:
Ու նաև ճաշակ զարգացնելու:
Իսկ քո ասած երևույթները, ցավոք, համազգեստ կրելով չեն վերանալու: Գուցե խորանան:
Օրինակ երբ Մեղմանույշը հնարավորություն ունենա դպրոց գալ ու դպրոցից գնալ սովորական շորով, ներսում փոխելով:
Երբ Սահականույշը կարող է չքրքրված քաղաքացիական շոր հագնել, բայց ստիպված է հագնել մաշված համազգեստը: Եվ այլն:
ՎԵրևում ահագին գրել եմ: Էդ գրածներիցս ՈՉ ՄԵԿԸ առ այժմ չի հերքվել:


> Եվ, ի վերջո, ի՞նչ նախրացման մասին է խոսքը, էլ չասած, որ բառն ինքնին շատ կոպիտ է հնչում: Բանակում բոլոր կանաչ շոր հագնողները նույն մարդի՞կ էին, հար և նմա՞ն էին իրար:


Հա  :Jpit: 
Իրականում հա: Կազմակերպությունները մի քիչ ուրիշ են, էստեղ աշխատանք ա դա, որոշակի պատկեր ստեղծելու հարց կա, դա մտնում ա հենց աշխատանքի մեջ, անհրաժեշտ ա հենց տվյալ անհատի ինդիվիդուալությունը փոխել կազմակերպության ինդիվիդուալությամբ:
Իսկ բանակում հա՛, նախրացման նման ա: Դրա համար էլ վերջին մի տարին միշտ համազգեստի խախտում եմ արել  :Smile: 


Նախրացումն իրոք կոշտ գնահատական է, չափազանցություն, որն արել եմ պատկերը լավ ներկայացնելու համար:

----------


## Հայկօ

Չուկ, վերջին անգամ ե՞րբ ես հայկական դպրոց մտել  :Smile: :

Անհույս իդեալիստ ես:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, վերջին անգամ ե՞րբ ես հայկական դպրոց մտել :
> 
> Անհույս իդեալիստ ես:


Հայկ ջան, էս տարի եմ մտել: Մտածս դպրոցում համազգեստով էին բոլորը: Մտածս դասարանում մի աչոնիկ անկյունում մենակ նստած էր: Գիտե՞ս ինչի: Որտև ինքը էդ դասարանի ծաղրի առարկան էր: Հիշեցի իմ դասարանը: Մեր դասարանում ծաղրի երկու թիրախ կար, մեկը տղա, մեկն աղջիկ: Ու ոչ մեկը կապված չէր հագուստի հետ: Ու էս աղջկանն էլ դրա հետ կապված չէր: Որովհետև բոլորն էլ համազգեստով էին:

----------


## Հայկօ

Բայց կարող էր հագուստի պատճառով լինել, չէ՞: Հարցը հենց սա է: Ծաղրելու առիթները շատ են, ևս մեկը դրանց գումարել պետք չի:

----------


## Chuk

> Բայց կարող էր հագուստի պատճառով լինել, չէ՞: Հարցը հենց սա է: Ծաղրելու առիթները շատ են, ևս մեկը դրանց գումարել պետք չի:


Հայկ ջան, դու կարդու՞մ ես իմ գրածները:
Մասնավորապես համազգեստն էլ մի շարք հանգամանքներից ելնելով կարող է ծաղրի առարկա դառնալ: Օրինակ երբ A-ի հագինը մաշվում ու իսկ ծնողը նորն առնելու հնարավորություն չունի (չնայած որ A-ն չմաշված սովորական ու գեղեցիկ 2 զույգ հագուստ ունի), իսկ B-ն ամեն օր նոր ու թարմ համազգեստ է հագնում:

Ու դա էլ ա ծաղրելու առիթ: Համազգեստը ծաղրի էդ առիթը ՉԻ՛ ԿՏՐՈՒՄ:

----------


## Chuk

Մի հատ էլ գրեմ ու գնամ քնելու:

Ուրեմն էսպես. հագուստի պատճառով առաջ եկող ծաղրն ու ստորացումը ընդամենը ավելի ապահով խավի իր դիրքը ցույց տալու միջոց է: Երբ երեխան լոպպազանալու ու դիմացինի խեղճությունը ցույց տալու չարություն ունի: Սոցիալական խավերի տարբերությունը միայն հագուստով չի, որ որոշվում ա: Ցանկացած դեպքում էդ տարբերությունը միշտ երևալու է.
- Գրքերի ու տետրերի մաշվածությունից ու որակից,
- Գրենական ուրիշ պիտույքների որակից,
- Պապայի ունեցվածքի մասին խոսակցություններից,
- Կոշիկից, գոտուց, ուրիշ պարագաներից,
- Համազգեստի առկայության դեպքում դրա մաշվածության աստիճանից կամ կտորի որակից (անգամ),
- բազմաթիվ ուրիշ ֆակտրներից:

Էն երեխեն, ով մյուսին ծաղրելու էր հագուստի համար, ծաղրելու ուրիշ առիթ գտնում է հեշտությամբ, առանց որևէ խնդրի: Կարող է ծաղրել օրինակ էն, որ Արմենի մաման շուկայում պոմիդոր է ծախում, իսկ իր մաման մորթե մուշտակով է ման գալիս անգամ ամառը և այլն:

Համազգեստը սոցիալական ապահովության տարբերությունը ոչ մի կերպ չի կարող կոծկել, էն էլ մեր դարում ու ոչ մի կերպ չի կարող այդ պոտենցիալ ծաղրի դեմն առնել: Դրա դեմն առնելու համար ճիշտ դաստիարակություն է պետք, էդ թվում՝ դպրոցում:

----------

VisTolog (02.10.2009), Ֆոտոն (02.10.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

Կներեք, իհարկե, որ հայավարի քիթս խոթում եմ ձեր խոսակցության մեջ, բայց ես էլ այս հարցում իմ կարծիքն ունեմ: Նույն բանակում, երբ ոլորը համազգեստով են, անհատականացման, քո բոլորից տարբեր եսը ցույց տալու ձգտումը ավելի է մեծանում, իհարկե իմ օրինակով եմ ասում: 
Դպրոցում ցածր դասարաններում այն ահավոր տարիների հետ էր համընկել, բայց էլ համազգեստ ոչ ոք չէր հագնում, իմ հագ ու կապով  շատ էի առանձնանում, կապույտ ու կարմիր կոշիկներով, հիմա էլ ունեմ կապույտ ու կարմիր կոշիկներ, բայց այն ժամանակ դա մոդա չէր ու ծիծաղելի էր համարվում, որ քեռուս տղային արդեն փոքրացել էին, բայց ինձ վրա երկու համար մեծ էին, երկնագույն շալվարով, որ էլի քեռուս տղայից էի ժառանգություն ստացել, և որի ցեպը փշացել էր ու ամրացնում էի բուլավկայով, կարմիր` արդեն շատ լվալուց գազարագույն դառած, և սպիտակ` արդեն խունացած, փոքր վանդակիկներով մաշված սառոչկայով, և համազգեստի` թևին դասագրքով շեվրոն, կոստյումով, շագանակագույն ամենաէժանանոց պայուսակով, գնում էի դպրոց, քայլում էի Չապլինի նման, որ հանկարծ կոշիկներս հագիցս չթռչեն, դասի ժամանակ ձեռք չէի բարձրացնում, որ դասատուն չկանչի գրատախտակի մոտ, ու որ կանչում էր, հազիվ էր զսպում թերևս բարի, խրախուսող, կարեկցող ժպիտը իմ քայլվածքի ու հագուստի վրա, իսկ ես ոնց էի ամաչում, տաք ու հով լինում, էլ չեմ ասում որ դասամիջոցին տեղիցս չէի վեր կենում; դպրոցն էլ քոլեջ էր, էլիտար, քաղաքի ամենա հարուստների երեխաներն էին սովորում, վարորդներն էին դասի բերում, ուշանում էին, ասում էին` վարորդն ա ուշացել, ընտիր էին հագնվում, ինչ անհատականացման մասին կարող էր խոսք լինել, էլ տեղ չկար, իհարկե ժամանակները փոխվեցին, կամաց-կամաց ես էլ սկսեցի թազա շորեր հագնել, ներգրավվեցի դասարանի մեջ, բայց այսօր էլ ինչքան ընտանիքներ կան, որ էլ ավելի վատ վիճակում են, ամեն մի երեխա չի կարող այդ հոգեբանական ճնշումից պարզերես դուրս գալ, ես խելացի էի, ինձ սիրեցին դրա շնորհիվ, կամաց բարդույթներս հաղթահարեցի, բայց մինչև հիմա մտածում եմ, որ իմ այդ դպրոց գնալը սխալ է եղել, ինչևէ կան թույլ սովորող, ոչնչով աչքի չընկնող ու աղքատ երեխաներ, որոնց համար սարսափելի դժվար է կոնտրաստը; բանակում, որ արդեն հասուն մարդիկ են, համազգեստը էդքան կարևոր չի, որքան նոր կազմավորվող դպրոցականի համար, բայց բանակում էլ իմ կարծիքով համազգեստի շնորհիվ մենք ավելի էինք ձգտում, որպեսզի ցույց տանք մեր տարբեր լինելը; Իսկ այն հարուստ երեխաները, որ ընտիր հագնվում էին դա էր նրանց անհատականությունը, միայն դրա շնորհիվ նրանք արդեն հեղինակություն էին ձեռք բերում շրջապատում, և կարիք չէին զգում ինքնակատարելագործման, երեխաները շատ կողմնապահ կարող են լինել, հիշում եմ, որ նույնիսկ մենք սիրում էինք ուսուցիչներին միայն նրա համար, որ նրանք լավ էին հագնվում, իսկ երբ աշակերտը ուսուցչից լավ է հագնվում, ուսուցչի հանդեպ նրա մոտ թերահավատություն է առաջանում, մեր դասարանի տղաներից մեկը ուսուցիչներից մեկին ասում էր` եթե լավ եք սովորել, ինչու եք ուսուցիչ դարձել, և լավ սովորիր, որ հաջողության հասնես հորդորը նրա վրա չէր ազդում, որովհետև համեմատում էր լավ սովորած ուսուցչի հագուկապը իրենի հետ; *Համազգեստը* ամբողջ աշխարհում է ընդունված, և ճիշտ բան է ու միայն ու միայն *նպաստում է անձի մոտ անհատ դառնալու ձգտմանը;*

----------

Arpine (28.11.2011), Կաթիլ (09.02.2010), Հայկօ (02.10.2009), Հարդ (02.10.2009), Մանոն (10.02.2010), Ուլուանա (08.08.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հայկ ջան, դու կարդու՞մ ես իմ գրածները:
> Մասնավորապես համազգեստն էլ մի շարք հանգամանքներից ելնելով կարող է ծաղրի առարկա դառնալ: Օրինակ երբ A-ի հագինը մաշվում ու իսկ ծնողը նորն առնելու հնարավորություն չունի (չնայած որ A-ն չմաշված սովորական ու գեղեցիկ 2 զույգ հագուստ ունի), իսկ B-ն ամեն օր նոր ու թարմ համազգեստ է հագնում:
> 
> Ու դա էլ ա ծաղրելու առիթ: Համազգեստը ծաղրի էդ առիթը ՉԻ՛ ԿՏՐՈՒՄ:


Չի կտրում, բայց պակասեցնում է, իսկ պետությունը պարտավոր է օգնել կարիքավորներին համազգեստով, ու պարտադիր համազգեստը չպետք է լինի թանկարժեք կտորից;

----------


## Chuk

> Կներեք, իհարկե, որ հայավարի քիթս խոթում եմ ձեր խոսակցության մեջ, բայց ես էլ այս հարցում իմ կարծիքն ունեմ: Նույն բանակում, երբ ոլորը համազգեստով են, անհատականացման, քո բոլորից տարբեր եսը ցույց տալու ձգտումը ավելի է մեծանում, իհարկե իմ օրինակով եմ ասում:


Մնացածը վաղը կկարդամ:
Այսքանի մասին. իհարկե ճիշտ ես: Բա հենց դրա մասին էլ խոսում ենք: Սա աննորմալ պայմանն է: Երբ մարդը ինքնարտահայտվելու միջոց չունի, ինչն առաջ է բերում անբավարարվածության զգացում: Որոշ դեպքերում դա բերում ա ստեղծագործական մտքի արթնացման, ավելի հաճախ մարդու ես-ի ոչնչացման: Պատահական չի, որ բանակայինների մեծ մասը դառնում են միատիպ, միատիպ մտածողությամբ, սահմանափակ, կանխատեսելի:

----------

VisTolog (02.10.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> Մյուս կողմից՝ համազգեստն էնքանով ա լավ, որ սոցիալապես անապահով երեխաները չճնշվեն:


Ինձ թվում է դա ճնշվելու հետ կապ չունի: Անապահովները եթե ստանդարտ հագուստ գնեն, ապա հարուստները կարան ամենաթանկանոցը գնել, որը կհամապաասխանի համազգեստի բոլոր պահանջներին, բայց տեսքից վռազ կզգացվի, որ թանկանոց է:

Այ եթե դպրո՛ցը բոլորին տրամադրեր համազգեստ, ու բոլորինը բնականաբար լիներ լրիվ նույնը (չհաշված չափսերի տարբերությունը), գուցե չճնշվեր անապահով երեխան:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Այ եթե դպրո՛ցը բոլորին տրամադրեր համազգեստ, ու բոլորինը բնականաբար լիներ լրիվ նույնը (չհաշված չափսերի տարբերությունը), գուցե չճնշվեր անապահով երեխան:


Նախ, դպրոցը համազգեստ տվող չի, ո՛չ էլ պետությունը: Դրանք իրենց ծախսերն ունեն ու ավելի կարևոր բաներ, քան հագուստն է: Ավելի լավ է ջեռուցման կամ գրքերի խնդրով զբաղվեն:

*Երեխաներին պետք է պայքարել սովորեցնել*, ոչ թե այսօր իր ճնշվածությունը  քողարկելով վաղը սխալ իդեաներով դաստիարակված, անուժ, մամայի թևի տակ մտած պատանի ունենալ: Ճիշտն ասած՝ ծնողներին երբեմն դա ձեռնտու է, որ երեխան միշտ հաշվի է առնում ծնողի կարծիքը՝ չունենալով սեփական կարծիքը: *Երեխան պետք է սեփական կարծիքն ունենա, հետո լսի ծնողներինը, հետո նորից մտածի:*

Քանի որ համազգեստի հարցը իմ ցավոտ տեղերից է եղել, մի քանի բան ասեմ:

Ես միշտ էլ իմացել եմ ծնողներիս հնարավորությունները, ու ինքս եմ պայքարել, որ անտեղի փող չտամ: Հավաքել են գումար, 200 դրամ, կանգնել ասել եմ, որ էդ հնարավորությունը չունենք տալու: Ոչ մի անգամ չեմ նեղել մերոնց, որ իբր վատ եմ զգում, կամ երեխեքն ինձ թարս են նայում: Վերջին զանգի ու նման բաների համար էլ փող չեմ տարել ու չեմ մասնակցել, երեկոյան զգեստի փոխարեն էլ ունեցել եմ իմ երազածը՝ դիկտաֆոն: :Love: 
Համազգեստի համար էլ միշտ եղել են բանավեճեր: Մեկին կտորը դուր չի գալիս, մյուսին դա չի սազում, մեկը երկար է սիրում, մյուսը կարճ կամ փոռերով: Ես նախընտրում էի մամայիս 20 տարվա շրջազգեստը հագնել՝ ավելորդ ծախսից խուսափելու համար: Վերնաշապիկն էլ փոխարինում էի վաղեմի, մոդայից անցած բլուզներով: 9-րդ դասարանում էլ հագնում էի *1 տարեկանիս շորիկը՝ որպես բլուզ:*  :LOL:  Կրկին փնտրում էի տարբերվելու ձևեր: Իհարկե մի ամիս հետո ամեն համազգեստ էլ մղվում էր պահարանի անկյուն: Ազատ էինք հագնվում: Ճիշտն ասած՝ ազատ հագուստին ավելի քիչ էինք ուշադրություն դարձնում: Սովորական էին նայում: Ճնշվելու կամ ծաղրելու դեպք չեմ հիշում:

Հ.Գ. *Ծաղրողներին պետք է համապատասխան դաստիարակություն տալ, ոչ թե սոցիալական անհավասարությունը չտեսնելու համար գլուխը մտցնել ավազների մեջ: Համազգեստը ծնողների ինքնախաբեության համար է, որ իբր երեխան չճնշվի:
*

----------

Chuk (02.10.2009)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> *Ֆոտոն*, սոցիալական անհավասարությունը անկբախ կերպով երեխային ցույց տալով դու նրա մեջ սոցիալական անհավասարության դեմ իմունիտետ երբեք չես ձևավորի: Հակառակը շատ ավելի հավանական է:


Վախենում եք երեխային մտածելու և սեփական կարծիքն արտահայտելու հնարավորություն տալ, նույնիսկ ճնշում եք: Պայքարել սովորեցրեք, ինքնուրույն սխալվելու, սխալներից խուսափելու ելքեր առաջարկեք:

Էդպես են անում, է՞լի, որ մինչև 40 տարեկան տղամարդը մայրիկի ու հայրիկի ենթակայության տակ է լինում, կամ էլ հասարակ բաներում օգնության է կանչում ծնողներին: 


Հ.Գ. Իմ ինքնուրույնության համար, որ դեռ մանկուց ինձ տրվել է, շնորհակալ եմ մամայիս:  :Love:  Կաշխատեմ իմ երեխաներին էլ դա տալ:

----------


## Տատ

Ես ատում էի իմ դարասկզբի համազգեստը՝ շականագագույն զգեստը սև (կամ սպիտակ) գոգնոցով: Ոնց որ Լենինի կնիկ Կրուպսկայան լինեինք:Միայն օձիքի և մանժետների մեջ մեր էր ամեն մեկիս ինդիվիդումը:
բայց հիմա, տեսնելով աղջիկներիս Աշխարհի Դարդը ամեն առավոտ՝ ի՞նչ հագնեմ, գնահատում եմ այն ժամանկվա հավասարությունը, ավելի ճիշտ՝ անտարբերությունը արտաքնի վերաբերյալ: Կարևորը շորը չէր, իրոք կարևոր չէր:

Այստեղ էլ են հանկարծ սկսել խոսել համազգեստ ներմուծելու մասին, բայց դրա ծախսը ոչ ոք չի ուզում վերցնել իր վրա, իսկ ծնողներին բեռնելն անհնար է: Չի էլ լինի:

----------


## Հարդ

> Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում, որ դպրոցը պիտի հավասարություն քարոզի:
> Նշանակում ա, որ եթե մեկին 5 ա դրել ուսուցիչը, ուրեմն մյուսին էլ պետք ա դնի, եթե մեկին երկու ա դրել, ուրեմն մյուսին էլ պետք ա դնի, թե չէ կարող ա ճնշվի երկու ստացողը.. որն ի դեպ հեչ էլ վատ չի 
> Դպրոցը պետք ա կարողանա երեխայի անհատականությունը ջրի երես հանել, պետք ա կարողանա նրա ինդիվիդումը բացահայտել: Իսկ ինդիվիդումի արտահայտումներից մեկը հենց ճաշակը՝ հագուկապի ճաշակն է:


Պիտի ստեղծվեն բոլոր հավասարության պայմանները: Իսկ 5 - ի ու 2 - ի հարցն արդեն գալիս ա երեխայից: Էտ հավասարության մեղավորն էտքանել պետությունը չի: Երեխայի շատ անհատականացման դեպքուն նա դառնում ա կամակոր, որը ժամանակից շուտ դուրս ա բերում դաստիարակության ճանապարհից: Մարդու անհատը ձևավորվում ա 8 - րդ ից 10 - րդ դասարանում: Իսկ այդ ժամանակ համազգեստն այդքանել արդիական խնդիր չի:

----------


## Chuk

> Պիտի ստեղծվեն բոլոր հավասարության պայմանները: Իսկ 5 - ի ու 2 - ի հարցն արդեն գալիս ա երեխայից:


Իսկ ինչու՞ պետք է ստեղծվեն բոլոր հավասարության պայմանները: Էդ երբվանի՞ց են բոլորը հավասար:
Էդ դեպքում բոլորդ ավատարները հանեք, սրանից հետո պահանջելու եմ որ բոլոր նույն ավատարով լինեն: Թե չէ մեկինը ճոխ ա, մյուսինը համեստ: 

Իսկ հավասարության պայման ստեղծելուց չմոռանաք բոլորի բոյերը հավասարացնել կամ էլ չթույլատրել, որ տարբեր բոյի մարդիկ նույն դասարանից լինեն. չէ՞ որ շատերը դասարանցուն ծաղրում են կոլոտ լինելու կամ չաղ լինելու համար, չմոռանաք փնթիներին առանձին դասարանում հավաքել, չէ՞ որ դրա համար էլ են ծաղրում, չմոռանաք շատ խելոքներին առանձին դասարաններ տանել, չէ որ անգրագետները գերազանցիկներին հաճախ ծաղրում են: Ու էսպես շարունակ  :Smile: 

Կարելի ա կարծել, որ բոլոր խնդիրների հիմնաքարը հագուստն ա:
Ուղղակի տարօրինակաբար համազգեստ ներմուծվելուց հետո խնդիրները չեն վերանում:

Իսկ ես համազգեստների փոխարեն առաջարկում եմ հոգեբաններ ներմուծել դպրոց, դասեր սահմանել, որոնք ամեն շաբաթ երեխեքի հետ կզրուցեն ու էս ծաղրի ու ստորացման խնդիրները կփորձեն վերացնել: Եթե արդեն տենց ինստիտուտ կա, ներողություն, տեղյակ չէի  :Smile:

----------

VisTolog (02.10.2009), Ֆոտոն (02.10.2009)

----------


## Հարդ

Չէ մի, հոգեբաններ... սովետական դպրոցը մինչև չվերականգնվի, էս խնդիրները չեն վերանա: Անգամ ԱՄՆ - ն ա անցել սովետականի սիստեմին: Բարեկամներ, խստություն ու վերջ:

----------

Լուսաբեր (02.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ մի, հոգեբաններ... սովետական դպրոցը մինչև չվերականգնվի, էս խնդիրները չեն վերանա: Անգամ ԱՄՆ - ն ա անցել սովետականի սիստեմին: Բարեկամներ, խստություն ու վերջ:


Խստությունը քիչ ա. օրինախախտի ու կայֆավատ լինողի շալվարը իջացնել (կամ յուբկան բարձրացնել) ու ամբողջ դասարանի մոտ ճիպոտով տուտուզին  :Smile:

----------

VisTolog (02.10.2009), Տատ (02.10.2009)

----------


## Հարդ

> Խստությունը քիչ ա. օրինախախտի ու կայֆավատ լինողի շալվարը իջացնել (կամ յուբկան բարձրացնել) ու ամբողջ դասարանի մոտ ճիպոտով տուտուզին


Իսկ ինչ, սովետական դպրոցից լավ կրթական համակարգ գիտես?

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ ինչ, սովետական դպրոցից լավ կրթական համակարգ գիտես?


Հա, իհարկե: Վերևում գրեցի: Դպրոցի անունը չեմ հիշում, բայց էդ մեթոդը խիստ արդյունավետ մեթոդ է  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Իսկ ինչու՞ պետք է ստեղծվեն բոլոր հավասարության պայմանները: Էդ երբվանի՞ց են բոլորը հավասար:
> *Էդ դեպքում բոլորդ ավատարները հանեք, սրանից հետո պահանջելու եմ որ բոլոր նույն ավատարով լինեն:* Թե չէ մեկինը ճոխ ա, մյուսինը համեստ: 
> 
> Իսկ հավասարության պայման ստեղծելուց չմոռանաք բոլորի բոյերը հավասարացնել կամ էլ չթույլատրել, որ տարբեր բոյի մարդիկ նույն դասարանից լինեն. չէ՞ որ շատերը դասարանցուն ծաղրում են կոլոտ լինելու կամ չաղ լինելու համար, չմոռանաք փնթիներին առանձին դասարանում հավաքել, չէ՞ որ դրա համար էլ են ծաղրում, չմոռանաք շատ խելոքներին առանձին դասարաններ տանել, չէ որ անգրագետները գերազանցիկներին հաճախ ծաղրում են: Ու էսպես շարունակ 
> 
> 
> Իսկ ես համազգեստների փոխարեն առաջարկում եմ հոգեբաններ ներմուծել դպրոց, դասեր սահմանել, որոնք ամեն շաբաթ երեխեքի հետ կզրուցեն ու էս ծաղրի ու ստորացման խնդիրները կփորձեն վերացնել: Եթե արդեն տենց ինստիտուտ կա, ներողություն, տեղյակ չէի


Չուկ, գերազանց է, ո՞ւմ ավատարն ենք կրելու, որոշենք համավատար ու կրենք: :Smile: 
Լրիվ համամիտ եմ: Խնդրի պատճառը ապաքինելու փոխարեն թաքնվում եք խնդրից:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իսկ ինչու՞ պետք է ստեղծվեն բոլոր հավասարության պայմանները: Էդ երբվանի՞ց են բոլորը հավասար:
> Էդ դեպքում բոլորդ ավատարները հանեք, սրանից հետո պահանջելու եմ որ բոլոր նույն ավատարով լինեն: Թե չէ մեկինը ճոխ ա, մյուսինը համեստ:


Արտ, համեմատությունն էնքան էլ տեղին չի էն պարզ պատճառով, որ ավատարը հենց էն դեպքն է, որ բոլորովին կախված չի ֆինանսականից, այլ արտահայտում է բացառապես տվյալ մարդու ճաշակը, ոճը, անհատականությունը և այլն։



> Իսկ հավասարության պայման ստեղծելուց չմոռանաք բոլորի բոյերը հավասարացնել կամ էլ չթույլատրել, որ տարբեր բոյի մարդիկ նույն դասարանից լինեն. չէ՞ որ շատերը դասարանցուն ծաղրում են կոլոտ լինելու կամ չաղ լինելու համար, չմոռանաք փնթիներին առանձին դասարանում հավաքել, չէ՞ որ դրա համար էլ են ծաղրում, չմոռանաք շատ խելոքներին առանձին դասարաններ տանել, չէ որ անգրագետները գերազանցիկներին հաճախ ծաղրում են: Ու էսպես շարունակ 
> 
> Կարելի ա կարծել, որ բոլոր խնդիրների հիմնաքարը հագուստն ա:
> Ուղղակի տարօրինակաբար համազգեստ ներմուծվելուց հետո խնդիրները չեն վերանում:


Ախր էստեղ որևէ մեկը պնդե՞լ է, թե բոլոր խնդիրների հիմնաքարը հագուստն է, ու որ դրա հարցը լուծելու դեպքում բոլոր խնդիրները կվերանան։ Չէ։ Բայց փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ հագուստն, այո՛, ամենալուրջ խնդիրներից մեկն է երեխայի՝ իրեն ճնշված զգալու հարցում։ Իսկ եթե կարելի է գոնե պակասեցնել էդ հնարավոր ճնշվածության պատճառները, ինչու՞ չանել։ Եթե երեխան անապահով ընտանիքից է, ապա, ինչպես ինքդ նկատեցիր, էսպես թե էնպես բախվելու է վատ հագնվելու հետ կապված խնդիրներին՝ բակում, որևէ տեղ գնալիս, բայց գոնե դպրոցում, որտեղ իր օրվա զգալի մասն է անցկացնում, ու որտեղ նրա նպատակը սովորելը, գիտելիք ստանալն է, թող հնարավորինս զերծ լինի էդ ոչ օբյեկտիվ անհավասարությունից։ Մի վախեցեք, նրա ինքնուրույնության զարգացման, կյանքի դժվարություններին բախվելու ու դրանք հաղթահարելու առիթները կյանքում էնքան շատ են ու բազմապիսի, որ համազգեստը չի կարող էդ հարցում խանգարել։ Իսկ որ ասում ես, մեկը չաղ է, կամ կոլոտ է, կամ տգեղ է և այլն, դրանում նրան ուրիշները չեն կարող օգնել, հետևաբար էդ երևույթները վատ հագնվելու հետ համեմատելն էլի տեղին չեմ համարում։




> Իսկ ես համազգեստների փոխարեն առաջարկում եմ հոգեբաններ ներմուծել դպրոց, դասեր սահմանել, որոնք ամեն շաբաթ երեխեքի հետ կզրուցեն ու էս ծաղրի ու ստորացման խնդիրները կփորձեն վերացնել: Եթե արդեն տենց ինստիտուտ կա, ներողություն, տեղյակ չէի


Թող ներմուծեն, իհարկե, դա անհամեմատ ավելի առողջ ու արդյունավետ եղանակ կլինի, ու էդ դեպքում համազգեստի կարիք էլ գուցե չլինի, բայց ինքդ էլ գիտես, որ դա իրականացնելն անհամեմատ ավելի բարդ է, քան համազգեստ ներմուծելը։

----------

VisTolog (02.10.2009), Հայկօ (02.10.2009), Մանուլ (02.10.2009), Շինարար (02.10.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ...Սովորական էին նայում: Ճնշվելու կամ ծաղրելու դեպք չեմ հիշում:


Իհարկե, շատ լավ է, որ քո դասարանում նման դեպքեր չեն եղել, բայց եթե քո բախտը բերել է, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ ամեն տեղ է էդպես, ու որ ամեն ինչ կախված է միայն տվյալ մարդուց։ Ցավոք, ոչ բոլոր երեխաներն են համապատասխանաբար դաստիարակված, որ չծաղրեն ու հագուստի պատճառով համապատասխան վերաբերմունքի չարժանացնեն իրենց համադասարանցիներին։ Օրինակ, իմ բախտն էդ առումով հեչ չէր բերել դպրոցում։ Ես շատ վատ էի հագնվում, ու դասարանցիներս բոլորովին չէին «զլանում» հարմար առիթի դեպքում ինձ այդ մասին հիշեցնել։  :Wink:

----------

Շինարար (02.10.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Երբ մարդը ինքնարտահայտվելու միջոց չունի, ինչն առաջ է բերում անբավարարվածության զգացում:


Չուկ, միտքդ լավն է, բայց տվյալ թեմայում տեղ չունի: Այստեղ քննարկվում է «դպրոցական համազգեստ» երևույթը, իսկ դու վերևում մեկ անգամ արդեն բարձրաձայնել ես, որ բնավ չես կարծում, որ երեխայի ինքնաարտահայտման միջոցը միայն համազգեստն է:




> Նախ, դպրոցը համազգեստ տվող չի, ո՛չ էլ պետությունը: Դրանք իրենց ծախսերն ունեն ու ավելի կարևոր բաներ, քան հագուստն է: Ավելի լավ է ջեռուցման կամ գրքերի խնդրով զբաղվեն:
> 
> *Երեխաներին պետք է պայքարել սովորեցնել*, ոչ թե այսօր իր ճնշվածությունը քողարկելով վաղը սխալ իդեաներով դաստիարակված, անուժ, մամայի թևի տակ մտած պատանի ունենալ: Ճիշտն ասած՝ ծնողներին երբեմն դա ձեռնտու է, որ երեխան միշտ հաշվի է առնում ծնողի կարծիքը՝ չունենալով սեփական կարծիքը: *Երեխան պետք է սեփական կարծիքն ունենա, հետո լսի ծնողներինը, հետո նորից մտածի:*
> 
> ...
> 
> Հ.Գ. *Ծաղրողներին պետք է համապատասխան դաստիարակություն տալ, ոչ թե սոցիալական անհավասարությունը չտեսնելու համար գլուխը մտցնել ավազների մեջ: Համազգեստը ծնողների ինքնախաբեության համար է, որ իբր երեխան չճնշվի:
> *





> Վախենում եք երեխային մտածելու և սեփական կարծիքն արտահայտելու հնարավորություն տալ, նույնիսկ ճնշում եք: Պայքարել սովորեցրեք, ինքնուրույն սխալվելու, սխալներից խուսափելու ելքեր առաջարկեք:
> 
> Էդպես են անում, է՞լի, որ մինչև 40 տարեկան տղամարդը մայրիկի ու հայրիկի ենթակայության տակ է լինում, կամ էլ հասարակ բաներում օգնության է կանչում ծնողներին: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Իմ ինքնուրույնության համար, որ դեռ մանկուց ինձ տրվել է, շնորհակալ եմ մամայիս:  Կաշխատեմ իմ երեխաներին էլ դա տալ:





> Լրիվ համամիտ եմ: Խնդրի պատճառը ապաքինելու փոխարեն թաքնվում եք խնդրից:


Սա իդեալական իդեալիզմի իդեալ օրինակ է, *Ֆոտոն* ջան: Գումարած՝ լուն ուղտ սարքելու որոշ տարրեր: Հասարակ համազգեստը դարձավ անհատականությունը ոչնչացնող դաժան գործիք, երեխայի կամքն ու եսը փշրող մեքենա, հրեշ: Սա (օ՜ սարկազմ) ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցում է, թե ի՜նչ ահավոր մեծ ու անհարկի նշանակություն է այսօր տրվում հագուստին: Հագուստին ուշադրություն չդարձնող, հագուստով մարդու մասին չդատող մարդը ոչ թե կասեր «Համազգեստը չարիք է», այլ՝ «Թող ինչ ուզում են հագնեն՝ լինի համազգեստ, լինի կանաչ զուգագուլպաներ. ինձ համար միևնույնն է»: Այո՛, շատ բաներ ճիշտ ես ասում, շատ բաների հետ ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայն եմ, բայց ախր շատ վերացական ու ամպագորգոռ մտքեր են դրանք բոլորը: Դու հիմա, այսօր, հենց այս պահին, այս սեպտեմբերի մեկին դպրոց գնացող երեխաների համար ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում: Համապատասխան դաստիարակություն արագացված դասընթացներ անցնել ու պայքարե՞լ սովորել: Ենթադրենք՝ ծանոթիդ փոքրիկ երեխային դպրոցում երեկ ծաղրել են, այսօր ծաղրում են ու կծաղրեն իր մի քանի համար մեծ հագուստի համար. դու կարո՞ղ ես այդ երեխային այնպես մխիթարել ու բացատրել ամեն ինչ, որ նա, ընկճվելու փոխարեն, ինքնաարտահայտական վերելք ապրի, ծաղկի ու փթթի արեգակի տակ: Բոլորին կարո՞ղ ես բացատրել: Եվ, ի վերջո, ի՞նչ հագուստի միջոցով ինքնաարտահայտման մասին կարող է խոսք լինել, եթե այդ երեխան անգամ նոր շոր գնելու փող չունի: Հնամաշ, մեծ քրոջ-եղբոր շորը ինքնաարտահայտում կամ ինքնուրույնությու՞ն է:

«Մամայի բալաների», 40 տարեկանների ու երեխաներին գիտակցաբար ճնշող տերթոդիկ ծնողների մասին գրածդ քո թույլատրությամբ համեստորեն կշրջանցեմ  :Smile: :

Ավելացնեմ նաև իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքը: Երբեք չեմ սիրել այն մարդկանց, ովքեր «ինքնաարտահայտվում են» հագուստի միջոցով: Հագուստը չափազանց թույլ ու երկրորդական գործոն է այպիսի լուրջ հարցում, ինչպիսին է մարդու էգոն: Հումորով մարդը հումորով է՝ անկախ այն բանից, թե հագին լայն ջինս է, թե՞ կոստյում: Մետալ լսող մարդը լսում է իր մետալը՝ անկախ այն բանից, թե մաքուր հագնված ու սափրված է, թե՞ սև, ճղած շորերով ու պիրսինգածածկ: Քավ լիցի, մարդն ազատ է հագնվելու այնպես, ինչպես ուզում է կամ հարմար է իրեն, սակայն ո՛չ երբեք ինքն իրեն կամ դիմացինին ինչ-որ բան ապացուցելու, ինքնաարտահայտվելու, ինքնահաստատվելու համար: Ինքնաարտահայտվել հագուստո՞վ: Շալվարով ցույց տալ մի բան, որ չես կարող բառերով արտահայտե՞լ: Էլ ու՞մ է լեզուն պետք, եթե մարդու փոխարեն պիտի խոսի իր հագուստը: Ընդ որում, քանի որ ճաշակը, աշխարհայացքը և այլք խիստ սուբյեկտիվ երևույթներ են, քո այդ ինքնաարտահայտությունը կարող է նույն հաջողությամբ քեզնից վանել մարդկանց, ստիպել, որ քո մասին վատ կարծիք ձևավորվի, այլ ոչ թե ի ցույ դնել քո վառ անհատականությունը: Այնինչ այդ նույն մարդիկ կարող էին նկատել քո պայծառ եսի փայլերը, եթե այն թաքնված չլիներ վանող հագուստի տակ:

Հենց այս պահի համար լուծում չեք առաջարկում: Կհակաճառեք, որ եթե հենց հիմա սկսենք ճիշտ դաստիարակել մեր մեր եխաներին և այլն, հետո լավ կլինի: Իսկ արդյո՞ք բոլորն են ուզում իրենց երեխաներին այդպես դաստիարակել: Քանի դեռ կմնա ծնողների մի որոշ մաս, որն իրենց երեխաներին կսովորեցնի, որ թանկ հագուստն անբեկանելի արժեք է (քանի որ հենց իրենք էլ այդպես համոզված կլինեն), մյուսների ճիշտ դաստիարակության պտուղները ջուրն են ընկնելու: Որովհետև երեխան տանը լսելու է, որ հագուստը էական չէ, իսկ դպրոցում բախվելու է մանկական դաժանության պատին: Կամ ինքն էլ է ուզելու հագնել այն նույն շորը, ինչ իրենց դասարանի, ասենք, Պողոսը:

----------

Arpine (28.11.2011), matlev (02.10.2009), Արիացի (03.10.2009), Լուսաբեր (02.10.2009), Մանուլ (02.10.2009), Շինարար (02.10.2009), Ուլուանա (02.10.2009), Տատ (02.10.2009)

----------


## Տատ

Որոշակի համազգեստը լավ է, ինչպես հիմա, կարծեմ մինիմալ պահանջվում է ս( ստիպակ ներքև և վերև: Իսկ անձնական ճաշակի համար դպրոցից հետո էլ կա, չէ՞: Հո առավոտից մինչև անկողին դպրոցում չեն երեխաները:

----------

Շինարար (02.10.2009)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Սա իդեալական իդեալիզմի իդեալ օրինակ է, *Ֆոտոն* ջան:


Չգիտեմ՝ էդ լա՞վ, թե՞ վատ իմաստով: Չնայած՝ էական չի, չգիտեմ, թե իդեալիստը որն ա: :Xeloq: 




> Գումարած՝ լուն ուղտ սարքելու որոշ տարրեր: Հասարակ համազգեստը դարձավ անհատականությունը ոչնչացնող դաժան գործիք, երեխայի կամքն ու եսը փշրող մեքենա, հրեշ: Սա (օ՜ սարկազմ) ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցում է, թե ի՜նչ ահավոր մեծ ու անհարկի նշանակություն է այսօր տրվում հագուստին:


Կարծեմ հենց դո՛ւք եք հագուստին այդքան տեղ տալիս, ու հատուկ համազգեստ հորինում, որի կարիքն ամենևին էլ չկա: Մինչև դպրոց գնալը երեխաները բակում ել են խաղում, մանկապարտեզ էլ են գնում, մեկ էլ հանկարծ ծնողների միտքը փայլատակում է՝ «Երեխային կծաղրեն» ու նման բաներ:




> Հագուստին ուշադրություն չդարձնող, հագուստով մարդու մասին չդատող մարդը ոչ թե կասեր «Համազգեստը չարիք է», այլ՝ «Թող ինչ ուզում են հագնեն՝ լինի համազգեստ, լինի կանաչ զուգագուլպաներ. ինձ համար միևնույնն է»:


Ես չեմ ասել, թե համազգեստը չարիք է: Չեմ էլ ասել, որ հագուստով չեմ դատում: Այն այնքանով է չարիք, որքան հասարակության կարծիքը: Հետո էլ, ես հենց էդ եմ ասում, ինչ ուզում են, թող հագնեն: Ինչի՞ պիտի երեխան հագնի սևուսպիտակ: Ես, օրինակ, տանել չեմ կարողանում այդ զուգակցությունը, սևն էլ առանձին չեմ սիրում:
Երեխան իրեն հարմար, իր հոգեկան աշխարհին ներդաշնակ պիտի զգա: Չեմ պատկերացնում, որ էդ հագուստը երեխաներին հարմար լինի:




> Այո՛, շատ բաներ ճիշտ ես ասում, շատ բաների հետ ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայն եմ, բայց ախր շատ վերացական ու ամպագորգոռ մտքեր են դրանք բոլորը:


Վերացական է միայն ամբոխին ենթարկվող, սեփական կարծիք չունեցողների համար, որոնց համար, ըստ էության լրիվ մեկ է, թե ինչ հագնեն:



> Դու հիմա, այսօր, հենց այս պահին, այս սեպտեմբերի մեկին դպրոց գնացող երեխաների համար ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում: Համապատասխան դաստիարակություն արագացված դասընթացներ անցնել ու պայքարե՞լ սովորել: Ենթադրենք՝ ծանոթիդ փոքրիկ երեխային դպրոցում երեկ ծաղրել են, այսօր ծաղրում են ու կծաղրեն իր մի քանի համար մեծ հագուստի համար. դու կարո՞ղ ես այդ երեխային այնպես մխիթարել ու բացատրել ամեն ինչ, որ նա, ընկճվելու փոխարեն, ինքնաարտահայտական վերելք ապրի, ծաղկի ու փթթի արեգակի տակ: Բոլորին կարո՞ղ ես բացատրել:


*
Իհարկե կարող եմ: Կարողացել եմ ու արել եմ:* Որ պատմեմ, ինքնագովություն կլինի:
Ուզում ես ասել, եթե ծնողները մխիթարել կամ բացատրել անկարող են, երեխան պիտի համազգեստ հագնի՞: Էդ դեպքում ծնողներին է պետք «բուժել»:




> Եվ, ի վերջո, ի՞նչ հագուստի միջոցով ինքնաարտահայտման մասին կարող է խոսք լինել, եթե այդ երեխան անգամ նոր շոր գնելու փող չունի: Հնամաշ, մեծ քրոջ-եղբոր շորը ինքնաարտահայտում կամ ինքնուրույնությու՞ն է:


Եթե փող չունի, համազգեստի համար էլ չունի, ինչպես միշտ ես չեմ ունեցել ու հենց համազգեստն եմ դեսից-դենից հայթայթել:
Ես էլ եմ հագել մամայիս, տատիս, մամայիս տատի, քեռուս, անծանոթի, քրոջ և ինչ պատահի հագուստ: Եթե դրանից երեխան վատ է զգում, պետք է դա էլ բացատրել, երեխան ըմբռնող է, կհասկանա: 




> «Մամայի բալաների», 40 տարեկանների ու երեխաներին *գիտակցաբար* ճնշող տերթոդիկ ծնողների մասին գրածդ քո թույլատրությամբ համեստորեն կշրջանցեմ :


Հենց էդ է, որ անգիտակցաբար: Ենթագիտակցորեն ծնողը իբր երեխային պաշտպանում է, դրանով իրեն պաշտպանված զգալով:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Իհարկե, շատ լավ է, որ քո դասարանում նման դեպքեր չեն եղել, բայց եթե քո բախտը բերել է, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ ամեն տեղ է էդպես, ու որ ամեն ինչ կախված է միայն տվյալ մարդուց։ Ցավոք, ոչ բոլոր երեխաներն են համապատասխանաբար դաստիարակված, որ չծաղրեն ու հագուստի պատճառով համապատասխան վերաբերմունքի չարժանացնեն իրենց համադասարանցիներին։ Օրինակ, իմ բախտն էդ առումով հեչ չէր բերել դպրոցում։ Ես շատ վատ էի հագնվում, ու դասարանցիներս բոլորովին չէին «զլանում» հարմար առիթի դեպքում ինձ այդ մասին հիշեցնել։


Ասեմ, որ ինձ էլ են ծաղրել, ավելի վատ, բոյիս համար, ու միշտ էլ թեկուզ նեղվելով, պատասխանել եմ: Բայց ծաղրից խուսափելու համար հատուկ կոշիկներ չեմ հագել: Ոտքերս չեմ հոգնեցրել, միտքս չեմ զբաղեցրել, շարունակել եմ իմ սիրելի տափակ կոշիկները հագնել: :Wink:

----------


## Lanterfant

Հոլանդիայում դպրոցական համազգեստի ավանդույթ գոյություն չունի՝ ոչ մի դպրոց չկա որի մեջ են հագնվում: Չեմ կարող պատկերացնել, թե մեր դպրոցներում երեխեք շատ ավելի են ծաղրվում քան օրինակ Անգլիայում, որտեղ համազգեստ հագնելը ընդհանրապես պատադիր է: Իմ ընտանիքից ամենաերիտասարդն եմ, դրա համար միշտ եղբայրների հին հագուստով պետք էր դպրոց գնալ, իսկ դա երբեք ծաղրման մի պատճառ դարձավ: 

Բայց սոցիալական խավերի հարցը շատ բարդ է ... իմ կարծիքով, երեխաների համար շատ կարևոր է, որ սովորում են բոլոր մարդկանց հավասարությունը իրենց արժեքով, բայց միաժամանակ էլ պետք է համարվեն մարդկանց բազմազանությանը, դիտելու ամեն մարդ որպես առանձնահատուկ անհատ: Դպրոցական համազգեստը տեսականորեն կարող է օգտակար լինել առաջին նպատակն իրականացնել, իսկ բազմագույն-գունագեղ հագուստով դասարանը կարող է օգնել երկրորդ նպատակի հետ:

----------

Chuk (10.11.2009), Universe (08.08.2010), Yevuk (10.11.2009), Ռուֆուս (10.11.2009)

----------


## Shah

Կողմ եմ, քանի որ կարգուկանոնի պարտավորեցնող երանգ ունի համազգեստը, բացի դրանից հավասարության խորհուրդ էլ ունի...
Իհարկե անապահով ընտանիքների երեխանին տրամադրելու պայմանով միայն կողմ եմ..

----------

Inana (07.08.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Գեղեցիկ է, երբ բոլորը հագնված են միագույն: Տղաները միանման դաբատներ, աղջիկները՝ *յուբկաներ* (հայերեն տարբերակը չգիտեմ):

Նախկինում այդպես էր: Գիտեմ, ժամանակին ծնողներս հատուկ համազգեստով են հաճաքխել դպրոց:  :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

Վատ չէր լինի, բայց կարողա արդեն բարձր դասարանի աշակերտները չհագնեն, ես օրինակ չէի հագնի, մեր դպրոցում ասում էին, որ սև ու սպիտակ հագնենք, բայց ես ինչ ուզում հագնում էի, հագել եմ այն ինչի մեջ ինձ լավ եմ զգացել ու հաստատ տհաճ կլիներ իմ համար ամեն օր նույն ձևի համազգեստով դասի գնայի:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Վատ չէր լինի, բայց կարողա արդեն բարձր դասարանի աշակերտները չհագնեն, ես օրինակ չէի հագնի, մեր դպրոցում ասում էին, որ սև ու սպիտակ հագնենք, բայց ես ինչ ուզում հագնում էի, հագել եմ այն ինչի մեջ ինձ լավ եմ զգացել ու հաստատ տհաճ կլիներ իմ համար ամեն օր նույն ձևի համազգեստով դասի գնայի:


Ես ինքս էլ չեմ հետևել դպրոցական տարիներին, դպրոցական համազգեստին: Դպրոցական համազգեստ ասվածը, զուտ միայն պետք է սպիտակ վերնաշապիկ հագնեի:
Բայց միևնույն ժամանակ շատ գեղեցիկ է լինում, երբ բոլորը միագույն են հագնված:  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես ինքս էլ չեմ հետևել դպրոցական տարիներին, դպրոցական համազգեստին: *Դպրոցական համազգեստ ասվածը, զուտ միայն պետք է սպիտակ վերնաշապիկ հագնեի:*
> Բայց միևնույն ժամանակ շատ գեղեցիկ է լինում, երբ բոլորը միագույն են հագնված:


Ես էտ էլ չէի անում  :LOL: 
Հա դե հո սիրուն նայվելով չի՞, 10 տարի նույն շորերով գնաս դպրոց  :LOL: :

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ես էտ էլ չէի անում 
> Հա դե հո սիրուն նայվելով չի՞, 10 տարի նույն շորերով գնաս դպրոց :


Ոչ տաս տարի պետք չէ նույն շորով գնալ: 
Ամեն տարի կարելի մի նոր բան մտածել, որպեսզի նույնը չհոգնացնի:  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Ոչ տաս տարի պետք չէ նույն շորով գնալ: 
> Ամեն տարի կարելի մի նոր բան մտածել, որպեսզի նույնը չհոգնացնի:


Ապեր 10 օր հագնելն էլ կհոգնացնի  :Wink:  գոնե իմ դեպքում եթե ոչ ամեն օր ապա գոնե երկու օրը մեկ շոշերս խառնում էի իրար թազա բա=անում  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Ապե Ջան (29.03.2011)

----------


## Մովսես

Համազգեստ պետք չի, բայց դպրոցականները պետք են մաքուր ու սիրուն հագնվել, անճոռնի ձևով չհագնվեն:

----------

erexa (13.06.2011), kitty (13.06.2011), Varzor (13.06.2011)

----------


## Varzor

Պատասխանել եմ, որ կողմ եմ համազգեստ կրելուն, սակայն որոշ մանրամասներով:
Դպրոցական համազգեստ ասելով ի նկատի չունեմ ոնւյնատիպ միապաղաղ և պարտադրված այն հագուստը, որը եղել է սովետի ժամանակ, կամ էլ հիմա կա:
Համազգեստ ասելով ի նկատի ունեմ որոշակի կանոնների և նորմերի համապատասխանող հագուստ, ինչպես նաև պայուսակ և գրենական պիտույքներ:
Հիմնավորումս հետևյալն է.
1. Դպրոց գնացող երեխայի հագուստ պետք է առավել հարմարեցված լինի ուսումնական պրոցեսին և երեխայի ֆիզիկական զարգացմանը:
Ինձ թվում է, որ համամիտ կլինեք այն մտքի հետ, որ անհարմար և կաշկանդող հագուստը դպրոցում տեղ չունի: Հագուստը պետք է լինի հնարավորինս պարզ, հարմար երկար նստելու և ակտիվ շարժվելու համար, չպարունակի կոշտ, մետաղական, ծակող-կտրող տարրեր, լինի հնարավորինս հեշտ մաքրվեղ և արդուկվող:
2. Երեխան չպետք է կարծրանա դպրոցականի կերպարի վրա և հոգնի իր և իր շրջապատի միապաղաղությունից: Հենց մենակ այն փաստը, որո որոշ երեխաների ստանդարտ համազգեստը չի սազում ընդհանրապես:
3. Քանի որ դպրոցում ուսումնական պահանջների տեսանկյունից բոլոր երեխաները հավասար են, ապա պետք է նրանց մեջ ստեղծել նաև հավասար ուսումնական պայմաններ, այդ թվում նաև արտաքին տեսին վերաբերվող: երեխան չպետք է իրեն վատ զգա, կամ կաշկանդված զգա իր հագուստի տեսի պատճառով, կամ նրանից, որ իր կողքինն ավելի շքեղ է հագնված:
4. Դպրոցականների հագուստը նաև գիտակցորեն և ենթքագիտակցորեն անդրադառնում է ուսուցիչների պահվածքի և վերաբերմունքի վրա: Մասնավորապես շքեղ հագնված աշակերտը իր վրա է հրավիրում ուսուցիչների "բարյացկամ" ուշադրությունը, կամ էլ հոգեբանորեն ճնշում է այդ ուսուցչին` երեխան հագել է մի այնպիսի վերնաշապիկ, որի արժեքը գերաղանցում է ուսուցչի աշխատավարձը:
5. Երեխաների կողմից կողքինի հագուստի "գնահատումն" ու "քննարկումը" պետք է մինիմումի հասնի, որպեսզի ավելի շատ կենտրոնանան ուսումնական պրոցեսի, ինչպես նաև չկենտրոնանան նմանակումների վրա:

Քանի որ նույն երեխան, դպրոցից դուրս կարող է և կրում  է տարբեր հագուստ, ապա վերը նշված "բացասական" երևույթները առկա են: Սակայն համաձայնեք, որ 10 տարի որոշակի կանոնների մեջ հագնվելը, կարող է բերել նրան, որ հետո մարդն ընդհանրապես հրաժարվի նմանատիպ հագուստ կրել, այնպես նաև նրան, որ դպրոցական տարիների սովորություն ու գիտակցումը թույլ կտա մարդուն հանգվել ավելի ճիշտ և օգտակար, ինչպես նաև պահպանել հագուստ կրելու կուլտուրայի տարրերը:

Եկեք չանտեսենք նաև այն փաստը, որ բազմաթիվ կայացած և հանրահայտ կրթական համալիրներ ունեն ոչ միայն հագուստի սահմանափակումներ, այլև կոնկրետ տիպի և տեսքի համազգեստներ: Սակայն դա չի խանգարում աշակերտենրին և ուսանողներին, ինչպես նաև բացահայտ դժգոհությունների առիթ չի տալիս:

Սակայն այստեղ բաց է մնում, թե այդ հագուստն ով և ինչպես մետք է տրամադրի: Եթե հագուստը տրամադրվելու է պետական միջոցներից, ապա բնական է այն չի կարող լինել բազմատեսակ: Եթե նունիսկ դրա դիմաց վճարելու են ծնողները, ապա ոչ բոլորն են, որ կցանկանան կամ կկարողանան վճարել դրա դիմաց: Բացի այդ հագուստի փչացման կամ կորուստի դեպքում ում հաշվին է վերականգնվելու կուրուստը:

Իմ կարծիքով պետք է լինի հետևյալ կերպ.
1. Պետք է մշակել հստակ կանոններ և չափանիշներ դպրոցական պարագաների, հագուստի և դրանք կրելու վերաբերյալ:
2. Պետական միջոցներով պետք է նախապես նախագծվեն այդպիսի չափանիշներին համապատասխանող հագուստի և պարագաների մի քանի մոդելներ:
3. Այն երեխաները, որոնք չեն ցանկանա կրել այդպիսի հագուստ, կարող են իրենց հաշվին չեռք բերել նույն չափանիշներին համապատասխանող այլ հագուստ:
4. Այն երեխաները, որոնց ընտանիքները գտնվում են սոցիալապես անապահով վիճակում, կամ չեն ցանկանում գնել հագուստ, ապա նախապես պատվիրելով իրենց ընտրած մոդելը կարող են ստանալ տարվա կտրվածքով հստակ սահմանված քանակով հագուստ (այ այս մասում ամենավտանգավորը պետական միջոցների յուրացումն է այս հագուստ կարող և տրամադրող, ինչպես նաև պատվերներն ընդունող կազմակերպությունների կողմից):
5. Հնարավորություն տալ հասանելի անվճար կամ վճարովի խմբաքանակի հագուստի և պարագաների տեսականուց կատարել տարբեր ընտրություններ:

Ի վերջո փոքր տարիքից է երեխաների մոտ զարգանում հագուստ կրելու ճաշակն ու կուլտուրան: Եթե հիշենք, թե ինչ էին հագնում երեխաները 90-ական թվականներին (պատճառները շատ օբյեկտիվ էին` հագնում էինք այն, ինչ կարելի էր հայթայթել), ապա մեզ համար պարզ կլինի ներկայիս հագուստի մեծերի կողմից այդքան քննադատվող ընտրությունը:

----------


## Mari jesc

Im karciqov animast bana :Cool:

----------


## Vaio

> Im karciqov animast bana


Քանի "վերահսկիչ հանձնաժողովը" չի երևացել` խմբագրի գրածդ հայերեն տառերով )))

----------


## Arpine

Լրիվ կողմ եմ համազգեստ կրելուն, էստեղ դրականն անհամեմատ շատա: Ես իմ փորձից կարող եմ ասել: Երկու տարի համազգեստ եմ կրել ու կարող եմ ասել որ շատ բաներից է փրկում:
Ճիշտ է մեր համազգեստը ահագին տարբերվում էր, ու հաստատ ո՛չ խանութներում կճարվեր, ո՛չ էլ որևէ մեկը նման բան տեսած կլիներ: Համազգեստը, բառիս բուն իմաստով, նույնն էր բոլորի համար, այսինքն և՛ աղջիկների, և՛ տղաների: Աղջիկները հագնում էին ոչ թե կիսաշրջազգեստներ(ինչքան էլ տրօրինակ թվա),




> Գեղեցիկ է, երբ բոլորը հագնված են միագույն: Տղաները միանման դաբատներ, աղջիկները՝ *յուբկաներ* (հայերեն տարբերակը չգիտեմ):


այլ հենց նույն տաբատներից և վերնաշապիկներից: Համազգեստի նման լուծումը իհարկե որոշակի պատժառներ ուներ՝ նախ տաք էր, հետո էլ բավականին մատչելի: Այս դեպքում բողոքողները պիտի որ աղջիկները լինեին :Jpit: : Շատ հետաքրքիր էր հատկապես էքսկուրսիաների ժամանակ բոլորը ինչ-որ նայում էին, հարցնում թե պարի խումբ ենք կամ այլ խմբակ, ու ոնց էին զարմանում պատասխանը լսելիս: Սա իրոք մեծ բան էր գյուղական դպրոցի համար, ու հատկապես ծնողների մեծ մասի համար, նրանք կարող էին շատ չնչին գումարով ձեռք բերել «հագնելու բան» ամբողջ տարվա համար…որոշ մարդիկ  զրկվեցին ծաղրելու հնարավորությունից... որոշ մարդիկ հակառակ իրենց կամքի հագան...
Չեմ կարծում, որ սա կարելի լինի մասսայականացնել, բայց մեր դեպքում ուղղակի հրաշալի էր(չհաշված այն, որ վրաս մեծ էր  :Sad: ):

----------

Freeman (29.11.2011), Շինարար (29.11.2011)

----------

